# Random Thoughts and Observations You Had Today



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

_What Are You Thinking About Right Now?_ and _Random Thought of The Day_ were recently merged because of how similar they were. I don’t think many people saw a difference between them, but some people might think of one as being for your current thought and one as being for a random thought you had that day.

I’m making this to replace _Random Thought of The Day_ in a way that makes it more different to _What Are You Thinking About Right Now?_ and it is in Just For Fun.

If you thought something weird/random like “I wonder how many drops of water it takes to fill a bath“ or “Why don’t rolls of wrapping paper have a little metal cutter like rolls of foil?” you can post it here.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

The first hard drive I owned, was 100 MB if I recall correctly - I could compress it to fit 300 MB which at the time I thought was amazing. The size of the drive was a bit larger than my palm. The first gig hdd I purchased was impressive to me, I thought I could fill it with various data but it would be enough to give me the freedom to pick and choose programs relatively easily while backing up what I didn't need to a jumbo tape drive. Later, I thought 80gb drives were amazing.

Now I am holding in my hand, a SD card that is smaller than my thumb nail and can hold 250gb of data - and it was less expensive than my 1gb HDD that I purchased in the 90s. I wonder how much capacity the typical computer will hold in 2032.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

So I actually just learned that PVC plumbing cement seems to be a reasonably good way to patch a leak in an air mattress. 

My dad sleeps on an air mattress (long story). Which he has one of those that has a secondary pump that monitors and tops it off when needed.

A day or two ago, my dad said that it almost went completely flat on him during the night. Fortunately, it wasn't hard to find the leak. It was a small rip at one of the seams that was letting out enough air that you could feel it just walking by. 

I saw someone suggest the plumbing cement in a youtube comments section and remembered that I bought a container of it a few months ago because it was on sale. I didn't really expect it to work because I have had bad luck attempting to repair leaky air mattresses in the past (although I never actually tried using a proper patch).

I figured I'd try it. Let out the air, applied the cement with a small paintbrush. Let it dry a few hours, reinflated and it was completely sealed. I was pretty surprised. I don't know how long it'll last (I'm still expecting the leak to come back pretty soon but I have other ideas to make it more better the next time.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> So I actually just learned that PVC plumbing cement seems to be a reasonably good way to patch a leak in an air mattress.
> 
> My dad sleeps on an air mattress (long story). Which he has one of those that has a secondary pump that monitors and tops it off when needed.
> 
> ...


 So this is actually still holding. I didn't expect it to last more than a day or two but somehow, it has. So I'm gonna wait until it fails to even mess with it because that was a quick, simple fix that can simply be repeated as necessary. Though it might not be a perfect fix for every leak because we've had air mattresses before that apparently had pinhole leaks we could never find. I dunno. Maybe you could find them with a FLIR or something but I don't have one so.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Ever since the RGB lighting and bulb craze, looking towards residential buildings and houses at night, I see a wide array pallete of colors from windows. It's like living in a Andy Warhol-esque dimension.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I thought more people would post in this thread because Random Thought of the Day was always popular, so that’s weird.

Today/tomorrow is 111 222 🙂 (if you remove the 0 from 2022).


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I remember when I was a kid we had a pet hamster and sometimes I'd put him on my pillow beside my head. He'd stick his nose in my ear and that was the strangest sound. Like to me, it was hilarious because you don't normally know what a hamster breathing sounds like. But also, his whiskers would tickle the entrance to my ear.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

That moment when you see a slow-moving bug moving slow but then you realize that it's actually going marginally faster than it's usual cruising speed (because you've scared it). And then it dawns on you that the bug is actually presently in overdrive and probably thinks it's haulin' ***. Like an old person who is shuffling along pretty slow but in their mind, they see everything rushing towards them at warp speed.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

A decent night's sleep and the right dose of medication really does make you feel a lot better. Also having my own place and more money gives me the stability that I haven't had for so long. So much fear and general "madness" before - I hope that's a thing of the past.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

My local dollar store really loaded up on the Lay's Stax Potato Crisps. They have almost a whole half-aisle of them. They're pretty much Pringles knockoffs - same shape, but actually a heartier potato flavor and thicker. However, they come not in a more environmentally friendly cardboard can but a sturdy plastic container. This seems like a bit of a waste because they go very quickly, leaving you with a container that may or may not be recycled. It'd be nice if they'd reconsider their packaging.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

IcedOver said:


> My local dollar store really loaded up on the Lay's Stax Potato Crisps. They have almost a whole half-aisle of them. They're pretty much Pringles knockoffs - same shape, but actually a heartier potato flavor and thicker. However, they come not in a more environmentally friendly cardboard can but a sturdy plastic container. This seems like a bit of a waste because they go very quickly, leaving you with a container that may or may not be recycled. It'd be nice if they'd reconsider their packaging.


 I'm honestly afraid to eat anything from Dollar Tree. Maybe I shouldn't be but am.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

_"That's... so... sad. I'm sorry to hear that. Most people I know who have a bad relationship with their parents, they are usually at least close to their siblings because they usually bond with each other and team up over it. So your scenario is very unusual, it is surprising to me. Aww... " _

I was told something like this by someone earlier today, when we talked about siblings and how I told her I am very distant from mine. I've always tried to not think of it and take it in stride, but of course... I can only fool myself blissfully and internally suppress so much. 😅


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm honestly afraid to eat anything from Dollar Tree. Maybe I shouldn't be but am.


You're missing out. They have great stuff - same stuff you'd find anyplace else, for $1 (although I think they raised their prices on some things just recently because my total was higher than the number of items I had last time). Sure, they have some off brands as well, but it's all okay. Heck, I once spotted the former governor of Pennsylvania, Tom Corbett, exiting the one near me.


----------



## Rjx (Nov 15, 2021)

food and clothing because the clothing ads popping up are highly distracting 
will things get better would
this morning I was thinking because there were strange noises outside, if the world was ending and ppl were turning into zombies would I be able to be like Michonne from the walking dead I'm to scared to leave my room and if was to happen at this moment I haven't had a shower yet


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

_"Never say or make a negative comment about someone, especially when you realize the same thing can be said about you in return." _

^^ Something I need to have more discipline in. Even when everyone else around me are doing so as a tool for bonding and mingling.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I just spent about 3 minutes thinking about a forklift and I don't know why.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I just spent about 3 minutes thinking about a forklift and I don't know why.


Were you eating with a fork when you thinking of so?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> Were you eating with a fork when you thinking of so?


 No. There was literally just an image of a forklift driving around in my mind for a couple of minutes until I caught myself and thought "WTF is that?"


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hope it is normal to intend to type something and then to goof it up without realizing. Just went over something I wrote on here and I put one instead of on and you instead of your. I used to put the wrong version of there all the time even though I know when to use each version. I then would usually catch it and edit it. Seems I'm getting worse on this kind of thing. Hopefully it is I'm just not getting enough sleep.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

slyfox said:


> Hope it is normal to intend to type something and then to goof it up without realizing. Just went over something I wrote on here and I put one instead of on and you instead of your.


 I noticed that but knew what you meant. I butcher just about everything I post in some way or another. I think most of it (in my case) is due to using a pretty cheap wireless keyboard. I seriously think that some of my typing mishaps might be the keyboard getting it's wires crossed and sending the wrong characters in the wrong order or something. 

But OTOH, I don't proofread stuff as much as I used to and I honestly probably never did it enough before I posted. I remember I used to edit everything I posted a zillion times because I'd post it and then read it and see a mistake and fix it and then see another one and fix it and so on.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I hate it when I show the slightest interest in some random thing on Youtube and it suddenly amplifies it X100 as if it just discovered some hidden gem that I didn't know existed and it takes me days worth of intentionally ignoring Youtube constantly suggesting things related to it before it finally realizes I'm just really not that interested and decides to stop shoving them in my face.

In the meantime, I will just be randomly bouncing around on things I'm mildly curious about and Youtube makes the same assumption about all of them and starts suggesting anything even slightly related to them. And worse, starts suggesting things that mingle with one another no matter how bizarre the connection is. So pretty soon I have a feed full of random nonsense that youtube seems to think is a perfect snapshot of my brain and I have to intentionally derail it to make it stop.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I guess there is a supply shortage of Flaming Hot Cheetos. Saw a small mob of shoppers racing to dump dozens bags of them into their carts in excitement just as the stockers restock them on the shelves.

Meanwhile the Takis were fully in stocked and none of them batted an eye on them. Personally I thought they are much better. And the trader joe's version are even better.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

If anybody is interested in some fun online trivia where you actually compete against others, check this out. It's five rounds, about 1.5 hours, taking place tonight at 8:00 EST. Usually they have about 40-50 people, sometimes more. The guy currently does it once a month. Thursday Night Trivia - January edition (Special Wednesday night!)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Blue Dino said:


> I guess there is a supply shortage of Flaming Hot Cheetos. Saw a small mob of shoppers racing to dump dozens bags of them into their carts in excitement just as the stockers restock them on the shelves.
> 
> Meanwhile the Takis were fully in stocked and none of them batted an eye on them. Personally I thought they are much better. And the trader joe's version are even better.
> View attachment 148939


I like hot stuff, and the Takis can give you a hot zing, but it's more of a chemical taste, not real peppers. You should try Paqui Ghost Pepper chips if you haven't. They have real peppers.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

IcedOver said:


> You should try Paqui Ghost Pepper chips if you haven't. They have real peppers.


I don't think I've ever seen those. Will keep an eye out. Thanks.

I have tried some other brands with the ghost pepper flavors, they are good indeed, but I think they're too hot for me.🔥 As much as I like spicy stuff, my tolerance of them is rather low.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Every now and then, or perhaps more often than I'd like to admit - I become rigid in my thinking and one of the good things I find with conversing with people is being knocked down a few pegs and as a result I reexamine my views.

Thankfully, this happened today off of SAS and I feel grateful for it. Sometimes, I want that, being stuck in my own head for so long prevents such progress as there is only one vantage point to view things at.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

No matter what the weather seems like the postie's always wear shorts as they're walking around 👀🙃🥶


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

@alwaysrunning I remember people wearing shorts at the bus stop I used to go to in Maine, they would have sweaters on, jackets, but the shorts were kind of a thing for them. I suppose a statement of defiance against the weather, or perhaps they just really liked the style  I'm in Florida with shorts on, and mah knees are cold dammit! My cause is sheer laziness, I can't be bothered to look for wherever I put my pants.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Blue Dino said:


> I don't think I've ever seen those. Will keep an eye out. Thanks.
> 
> I have tried some other brands with the ghost pepper flavors, they are good indeed, but I think they're too hot for me.🔥 As much as I like spicy stuff, my tolerance of them is rather low.


If your tolerance is low, you wouldn't like the Paqui. They're very hot.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

zonebox said:


> @alwaysrunning I remember people wearing shorts at the bus stop I used to go to in Maine, they would have sweaters on, jackets, but the shorts were kind of a thing for them. I suppose a statement of defiance against the weather, or perhaps they just really liked the style  I'm in Florida with shorts on, and mah knees are cold dammit! My cause is sheer laziness, I can't be bothered to look for wherever I put my pants.


I just want to ask them are you not cold when they are in their shorts and it's snowing lol. There was an article in the paper that was on about banning them for health and safety. When I read "mah knees are cold dammit" I saw Eric Cartman from South park lol. What temperature is it in Florida? Shorts are more environmentally friendly as you can fit more washing in the machine, lol.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

@alwaysrunning I believe it was 48°f (8.8°c) when I posted that, it has been getting pretty chilly at night. Usually I have a blanket laying around, but my dog decided to steal it from me 🤣 Now it is much warmer though, at 5:45pm here, it is 72f (22.2c). 

I love Cartman, the character cracks me up. I haven't seen any of the more recent episodes in a while though, I've been binging on Bob's burgers for the past couple of days.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

zonebox said:


> @alwaysrunning I believe it was 48°f (8.8°c) when I posted that, it has been getting pretty chilly at night. Now it is much warmer though, at 5:45pm here, it is 72f (22.2c).
> 
> I love Cartman, the character cracks me up. I haven't seen any of the more recent episodes in a while though, I've been binging on Bob's burgers for the past couple of days.


"Usually I have a blanket laying around, but my dog decided to steal it from me 🤣" What kind of a best friend is that 😂 Cats would never do such a thing lol


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

I still cannot believe that I have not gotten any cavities on my teeth. I haven't gone to the dentist since I was a kid, and I haven't taken good care of them. I eat so many sweets too. Maybe it is the use of my tongue as a "toothpick" after I finish eating, as I don't like the feeling of food being stuck there. Or perhaps it is the sliced apples that my mom serves me on a daily basis. Perhaps the saying "an apple a day keeps the doctor a way" should be replaced with "an apple a day keeps the dentist away"


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I keep my vitamins in boxes with days written on them, and I‘m most likely to remember to take them on Mondays and Saturdays (all of those boxes are empty) and most likely to forget them on Wednesdays (all of the Wednesday boxes are still full). Tuesday is the next most likely day to be forgotten.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Why is there a picture of an Umbreon instead of a blue dinosaur as your profile picture

@Blue Dino


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

My sister doesn't seem to be so worried about Covid - she goes to work, goes to the shops and goes out for lunch with friends. I've been limiting who I come into contact with a lot more than that.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

This was yesterday‘s thought, but I’ll post it anyway. “How is it possible to cut a curved line with a pair of scissors when they have straight blades? They should only be able to cut perfectly straight lines.”


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Memories of Silence said:


> This was yesterday‘s thought, but I’ll post it anyway. “How is it possible to cut a curved line with a pair of scissors when they have straight blades? They should only be able to cut perfectly straight lines.”


Voodoo magic. 😊


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Voodoo magic. 😊


Now I’m smiling because you’re funny. 😊


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

pillbugger said:


> Why is there a picture of an Umbreon instead of a blue dinosaur as your profile picture
> 
> @Blue Dino


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Blue Dino said:


> View attachment 148971


Aha, I see!  Everyone changes their profile picture every once in a while.

Still... I can't help but pay too much attention to the fact that you currently don't have a blue dinosaur as your profile picture when your name is Blue Dino.

Nothing to worry about though!


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

pillbugger said:


> Aha, I see!  Everyone changes their profile picture every once in a while.
> 
> Still... I can't help but pay too much attention to the fact that you currently don't have a blue dinosaur as your profile picture when your name is Blue Dino.
> 
> Nothing to worry about though!


I did for years (surprise surprise). And I realized predictability is boring. 😛


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

They've removed the phone box at the end of my road.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Masochist or not, I think most will benefit from using a foam roller - or better yet, a rumble roller.
A ball or two to massage the neck area is also painfully delightful and relieving.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

My car tires are always a bit under inflated being older tires. 3 consecutive different gas stations I got gas at, I fail even to get the attendant (likely owner) to let me get air for the tires. The first two simply mumbled the the air machine doesn't work. The 3rd flat out ignored me and tuned me out, until he eventually stared at me in utter confusion and then annoying yelled "No! no! no air!" and shoo me away. Minutes later, I saw another guy tried using the air machine to no avail. So he walked into the gas station mart, gestured at the attendant, walked out seconds later and the air machine got activated and he used it no problem. He didn't even get any gas, just drove up to the air machine. No clue what I was doing wrong. Drove by on my way afterwards passing one of the previous gas stations, spotted two cars are getting air for their tires there. I can't even get something as simple as this done. 😫


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

There are some people I always cross paths with very consistently, or even near daily, for years. I will know them by their full name and know their personality pretty well just from observing them or overhearing them talk. But for some strange reason, we never once interacted. Not even a single word or a hint of a mutual acknowledgement. And I will never realize or notice this until after said person have announced they're leaving for good soon. And my initial reaction will be to say goodbye to this person before realizing I never once talked to this person, and dunno this person at all. Doing so, it will just be awkward. Not doing so, others will notice and they will see me as rude, thinking there is no way in heck we have never interacted once over all of these years.

This person and I walked by each other today as she's leaving probably for the last time. Everyone said their farewells and hugs to her. While I tried making eye contact with her wondering what should I do, and she glanced back at me. Just before I let out a polite slight smile and nod, she instantly glanced away comfortably and walked past me. Another odd thing is I did sign her farewell card, and she probably saw my name and wondered "who tf is dat?!" 😆

Even in school, I've had many people like this in my social circle as well. Friends of friends, I've always been around with for years, but never once have we acknowledged each other for some strange reason. Even times I will notice this, I will figure that must be a reason for it on their end, so I go out of my way to avoid interacting with them out of respect.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Me: They're all catching up to me, people are just getting faster. Even the slowpokes.

Reality: I just got a huge head start. No one is getting faster. I've just always been the slowest. Slower than even the slowpokes. And I'm sprinting while everyone else are just brisk walking.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

We're supposed to get a pretty bad snowstorm here with possible power outages. I went to Rural King earlier to buy a generator and every single one was gone except the most expensive one that was $999. They had like six of those. The next one down was $699 and they're all gone and everything below that was also gone. So I guess between $699 and $999 is where people draw the line and would rather sit in the dark than pay that much. I guess that's where I draw the line too because I came home empty handed.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Being able to filter bullsh1t is often an overlooked essential skill.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> Being able to filter bullsh1t is often an overlooked essential skill.


 I must admit it is one I usually struggle with. But am better at than I used to be.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I must admit it is one I usually struggle with. But am better at than I used to be.


And ironically, I too probably am one of the ones that feed people bullsh1t on a consistent basis. 😅


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Sometimes I can get a weird mixture of anxiety and mania at the same time. I had to go and pick up this stuff from a bookshop today and one of the girls that worked there asked me something then the whole group just stood and watched us talking. I hate it when that happens - it becomes like a little performance I'm putting on for people. 

Then of course I have to tell my wife about it later and she says I should just go in, get what I want and not interact with anyone. Jesus, that's no way to live - I have to talk to people.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

becoming strongly absorbed in something – even obsessional: ✔✔✔
frequent monologues on the same subject or subjects: ✔✔
hypersensitivity to sounds or smells that do not seem to bother others: ✔✔✔✔✔✔✔✔✔✔✔
limited interest in only a few activities: ✔✔
discomfort during eye contact: ✔✔
preference for solitary activities: ✔✔
reliance on daily routines and difficulty dealing with change: ✔✔
repetitive behaviors: ✔✔
collecting information about things I am interested in: ✔
social anxiety: ✔✔✔

It's looking like the likelihood of me being diagnosed with autism is high... whenever I decide to go to see a therapist/psychologist.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

The FBI said, the statistical chances of being a random targeted victim of a violent crime of opportunity in 2021, we're ranked the #1 region in the country. 🎉🥳 #1!!!


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> The FBI said, the statistical chances of being a random targeted victim of a violent crime of opportunity in 2021, we're ranked the #1 region in the country. 🎉🥳 #1!!!












I suppose your area needs to be number one at something.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

A new streetscape water feature fountain installed on the other side of town. So pretty.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Isn't it funny how one size fits all pretty much never does?


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

My new desktop wallpaper. Loving the subtle jumpscares I'm having.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I was looking at Racewalking which is an Olympic sport, albeit in the summer. I'm someone who walks fast, and I have a very long, powerful stride and usually walk faster than just about anybody I encounter on a sidewalk. It would be neat to compete in that way, but this Racewalking isn't walking. It's jogging. Only a technicality that they keep a leg straight and have contact with the ground at all times would classify it as walking. These people are putting in the same body movements as if they were lightly jogging.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, Amazon finally broke us with the shipping chaos that happens without Prime. My mother has started to want to order vitamins and supplements from Amazon so she finally broke down and told me to get Prime. It is nice to not have to wait days and not know when your stuff will come but I honestly don't know if we'll use it enough to make it worth it. We only made like 14 orders last year and the shipping generally wasn't too expensive. Although I had started using the paid shipping because the free shipping just took forever.

So I think we got our Amazon account in 2010. It took us all this time to finally give up on the standard shipping. Used to be you could get most stuff with free shipping if you were willing to wait long enough but then they made it so you had to spend at least $25 to get free shipping on most stuff and it still took longer than I really wanted to wait (and half the time was shipped by USPS).

Surprisingly, there was only ever one time when I didn't get what I ordered (just disappeared in transit).


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Replicante said:


> My new desktop wallpaper. Loving the subtle jumpscares I'm having.
> View attachment 149029


 Why does it look like that?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Middle of winter and all of the plants and trees are already well into March-April springtime mode.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> Middle of winter and all of the plants and trees are already well into March-April springtime mode.


I'd like to have a little bit of your 'middle of winter' here, please. It can be exchanged for 100 tons of snow if necessary.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

This is the most true meme I have ever seen.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490865592764534788


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Fever Dream said:


> I'd like to have a little bit of your 'middle of winter' here, please. It can be exchanged for 100 tons of snow if necessary.


I have 100 tons of imitation snow in the form of kelp scented & dog poop marinated sand.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Why does it look like that?


Oh I just found it interesting


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

I was re-hanging my curtains better in my window, now that I bought a proper ladder. There is some shouting down in the street and this guy, about 30 is shouting at this other guy in his 60s. The younger bloke then proceeds to punch the older man and is yelling the F word and other stuff. I'm watching and there is this other guy near the two of them and I'm just thinking go help the older guy. However, when I started at a job I was put to shadow a guy and he started shouting at a female colleague. I was like I can't get involved as I don't know anything about these two or what has gone on. I was thinking that whilst watching the three people today.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Shopping malls are obviously going the way of obsoletion as they're gradually disappearing one by one. But aside from retail purposes, it still serves as the central community space for most areas. Building more parks wouldn't replace that because the purpose of going there to buy something was what was the motivation to get people to go. Just thought about this when I notice so many new parks that have been popping up in new develpments being mostly empty and un-utilized. Hopefully VR and metaverse malls will replace that.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> Shopping malls are obviously going the way of obsoletion as they're gradually disappearing one by one. But aside from retail purposes, it still serves as the central community space for most areas. Building more parks wouldn't replace that because the purpose of going there to buy something was what was the motivation to get people to go. Just thought about this when I notice so many new parks that have been popping up in new develpments being mostly empty and un-utilized. Hopefully VR and metaverse malls will replace that.


 Some people blame Amazon but that's not the whole story because people went to malls for more reasons than just shopping. Especially teenagers. The vast majority of the kids that used to hang out at the mall I went to were just there to socialize. They spent some money on food and drinks and the arcade and movies. And I'm sure some shopping went on too but as you say, it was a gathering place as much as it was a commercial space. It's just that without the commerce, there's no way to pay the bills.

But then also, I think "back in the day" there were fewer things to do so people would just gravitate to places like malls. These days, it's just as entertaining to sit at home and watch Youtube and order your shoes and clothing online. We kind of toot it for granted that the mall was this gigantic place that was free to go to. As long as they were making money, all was well. 

Anyway, I used to go to the mall just to get out of the house. I'd walk the mall 5-10 times and sit on the benches like an old man ( I guess  ). I guess I never realized it might seem strange for someone who was only like 21 to be doing that.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Some people blame Amazon but that's not the whole story because people went to malls for more reasons than just shopping. Especially teenagers. The vast majority of the kids that used to hang out at the mall I went to were just there to socialize. They spent some money on food and drinks and the arcade and movies. And I'm sure some shopping went on too but as you say, it was a gathering place as much as it was a commercial space. It's just that without the commerce, there's no way to pay the bills.
> 
> But then also, I think "back in the day" there were fewer things to do so people would just gravitate to places like malls. These days, it's just as entertaining to sit at home and watch Youtube and order your shoes and clothing online. We kind of toot it for granted that the mall was this gigantic place that was free to go to. As long as they were making money, all was well.
> 
> Anyway, I used to go to the mall just to get out of the house. I'd walk the mall 5-10 times and sit on the benches like an old man ( I guess  ). I guess I never realized it might seem strange for someone who was only like 21 to be doing that.


Yeah we use to frequent around the local malls too when we were kids just hanging around doing nothing. Usually after school or weekends. I think it's because it would be convenient whenever we want to get something to eat or drink. And being in a place with more people around, we feel less secluded and maybe more secured. To feel like we're blending in. 

I still see so many kids do this nowadays, just skateboarding around the outdoor malls randomly for hours and well into the night. Or older people just walking and sitting around the mall aimlessly. I imagine if we were to do that in parks instead of malls, it would've felt weird with barely anyone or anything around. I imagine with malls gone, they would've instead just opt to stay home instead all the time.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Strange when you get so much validation and admiration from one or two people but you still can't help listening to those voices of self-doubt.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

A club store of the same type as Costco and Sam's Club is opening near me, but it looks like the chain has been around for a while. Its name? BJ's. I thought that having a small restaurant called BJ's Restaurant and Brewhouse near me was funny, but a large chain store calling itself BJ's is just odd. "BJ's are the best!"


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

harrison said:


> Strange when you get so much validation and admiration from one or two people but you still can't help listening to those voices of self-doubt.


Yeah, they say your own internal voice is always the strongest voice, even in times when they may be inaccurate.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Blue Dino said:


> Yeah, they say your own internal voice is always the strongest voice, even in times when they may be inaccurate.


My time with my counsellor/therapist came to an end the other day. There were just a set amount of sessions and they were finished. I'm trying to think of what she would tell me - but my own negative inner voice keeps blasting it's way through. Bloody horrible.


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

i remember to check up on this place an awful lot when i'm doing my algebra homework


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Now you know how it feels. 

-Water


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

My son asked me a few weeks ago if he could get an extra Amex card in my name so he could get the frequent flyer points - now I'm getting ads on SAS to use my Amex card. (which I haven't even got yet)

All these ads were a novelty at first but the appeal is now gone.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Outside of deserts, we are the only region in the entire North America that has had absolutely zero precipitation in the past 90 days.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

The day after storm Eunice I was walking back from work through a park and saw these seed pods on the ground that had blown down from a tree. Grabbed a few and gonna try growing them. I'm not sure what the tree is. Will go back tomorrow and take pictures of the tree. If anyone reading this knows which type of tree these pods come from lemme know 🙂


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@alwaysrunning 

I think it might be this:









Paulownia tomentosa - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Bought a book today called "Confessions of a Bookseller". Entry from Saturday 9th May:

A very elderly man, walking using two sticks to help him get about, bought a copy of a book called_ Advanced Sex: Explicit Positions for Explosive Lovemaking." _

Disturbing - and slightly terrifying.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

If it is (miraculously) quiet enough, and I am napping during the day, sometimes random memories and feelings seem to return out of nowhere as I drift off to sleep. Not sure if it is a common thing to occur.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Persephone The Dread said:


> @alwaysrunning
> 
> I think it might be this:
> 
> ...


This is it! You lil beauty haha. Good detective work 😀 or maybe you already knew what it was. 
Here it is...









Remind you of anything ...









Look what it says lol...








"20 feet tall in it's first year" I don't think the neighbours will like a 20 foot tall tree on my balcony lol. Now I know what it is gonna check out some vids on how to germinate one, incase the ones I started do nothing.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@alwaysrunning

Oh no I had no idea lol. I actually just reverse image searched the first photo you posted and it brought up a blog in the results with similar looking seed pods and they wrote the name of the tree:









Autumn interest


Outside of the greenhouse, the Kew landscape has recently been going through some staggeringly beautiful and dramatic changes. The place is...




whathokew.blogspot.com





Lol yeah not sure the balcony will survive a 20 foot tree.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

After watching an ambulance show where someone was hurt by falling down stairs, I'm wondering why no one has decided that stairs should be banned because of how many stair-related injuries there are. If they were all turned into ramps, there would probably be a lot less injuries and it would be easier for people in wheelchairs or who are old/injured/can't climb easily to go up and down.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Persephone The Dread said:


> @alwaysrunning
> 
> Oh no I had no idea lol. I actually just reverse image searched the first photo you posted and it brought up a blog in the results with similar looking seed pods and they wrote the name of the tree:
> 
> ...


I forgot all about reverse image search! I used that a few years ago to check out a profile picture on POF to see if it was legit 

How was storm Eunice where you were?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

alwaysrunning said:


> I forgot all about reverse image search! I used that a few years ago to check out a profile picture on POF to see if it was legit
> 
> How was storm Eunice where you were?


Yeah it often doesn't work but it can be useful like in this case lol.

It was very windy for a few days and the wind was loud, but otherwise I didn't go out at the time so didn't really notice much. There was no flooding or anything where I live luckily.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Yesterday I was walking to pick something up and Amazon have left someone's parcel just outside of their door! The door of this house is right on the pavement so anybody can just bend down and pick their parcel up; just seems irresponsible to just leave it there.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

alwaysrunning said:


> Yesterday I was walking to pick something up and Amazon have left someone's parcel just outside of their door! The door of this house is right on the pavement so anybody can just bend down and pick their parcel up; just seems irresponsible to just leave it there.


 That's why I watch for my packages like a hawk. If I know it's coming (and especially if it's something that wasn't cheap).


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

My new rental house has a creepy basement that feels like it's out of a horror movie. You can't stand up totally straight because the ceiling (baslcally the joists of the floor above) is low. What's weirder, though, is that the door to it has a lock on it. It's just a push-button lock, but still. What reason would anybody have to need a lock on their basement door?


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

alwaysrunning said:


> Yesterday I was walking to pick something up and Amazon have left someone's parcel just outside of their door! The door of this house is right on the pavement so anybody can just bend down and pick their parcel up; just seems irresponsible to just leave it there.


Could be an issue for someone right on the street, but they always leave it next to my apartment door (and there are no fences, so anybody can walk in). I don't mind that, never had anything stolen. I just wish they'd stop hiring ninjas and go back to making a light knock on my door as they leave, like they used to until a few years ago (I don't want them to still be there when I open the door, of course, because SA). They manage to deliver so silently that I don't notice when I'm sitting a few feet from the door, and then it can take me days to find the package if I don't have any other reason to go out.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Paul said:


> Could be an issue for someone right on the street, but they always leave it next to my apartment door (and there are no fences, so anybody can walk in). I don't mind that, never had anything stolen. I just wish they'd stop hiring ninjas and go back to making a light knock on my door as they leave, like they used to until a few years ago (I don't want them to still be there when I open the door, of course, because SA). They manage to deliver so silently that I don't notice when I'm sitting a few feet from the door, and then it can take me days to find the package if I don't have any other reason to go out.


Me being a bit dense but, "hiring ninjas"?


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

alwaysrunning said:


> Me being a bit dense but, "hiring ninjas"?


Ninjas are the only people who can move quietly and stealthily enough to qualify for the job of sneaking packages onto a porch without letting someone sitting a few feet away hear any indication.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Why are human ears shaped this way? Why don't we have ears like cats/dogs/rabbits/elephants?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

TheWelshOne said:


> Why are human ears shaped this way? Why don't we have ears like cats/dogs/rabbits/elephants?


 I'm now trying to imagine what I'd look like with bunny ears. 

I would probably look just about right with the ears of a basset hound. It would match my face pretty well.  I could maybe pass for a humanoid pug.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I'm now trying to imagine what I'd look like with bunny ears.
> 
> I would probably look just about right with the ears of a basset hound. It would match my face pretty well.  I could maybe pass for a humanoid pug.


Personally I'd go with a deer. But I want the antlers too (even if they'd be a bit cumbersome)


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

TheWelshOne said:


> Personally I'd go with a deer. But I want the antlers too (even if they'd be a bit cumbersome)


 I don't know. I'm not sure I'd like this


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

@WillYouStopDave I've always wanted pet crows


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I can't get over how fast some people need to leave a theater when a movie is over, during the credits. I personally stay through all credits no matter if it has a post-credits scene or not because that's just my preference, but people seem like they need to bolt right when the credits start. I went to _Jackass Forever_ last night, and the credits for that still have stuff going on - other bits that weren't used. Yet right when they started, most people just got up and left. I don't get it.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Was cycling up a hill on my bicycle and this food delivery guy zoomed past me so fast up the hill; I didn't see any battery on his push bike. He must be the shops favourite worker, haha. I wonder on an average shift how many miles they do.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Happy Ides of March Everyone!!


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

There was a guy who was cleaning his window at 4.45am. I have walked past his place and have seen him doing it at that time before.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

alwaysrunning said:


> There was a guy who was cleaning his window at 4.45am. I have walked past his place and have seen him doing it at that time before.



I guess he has to clean it sometime.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Sports don't seem popular with most SAD guys..judging by SAS anyway...I think it's definitely true though that being good at some sport is a great way to develop some of that irrational self-confidence that the ladies really find attractive.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

In the first Mario game, only his right leg moves when he walks. He moves his left foot, but never the whole leg.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Every few years I have a lot of earwax build-up, enough to warrant a trip to the doctor to have it cleaned out. I might be coming up on that soon. I've spotted products in commercials to help with earwax - a spray bottle similar to what a doctor uses, and a corkscrew swab that you screw in and remove wax. I wouldn't feel comfortable doing either of those considering that I can't look where I'm spraying/inserting. It's better to leave that to a doctor. The corkscrew thing looks pretty neat, though.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

They are putting a roundabout on the 4way intersection in front of home. I wonder how this will work out with typical American drivers though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> They are putting a roundabout on the 4way intersection in front of home. I wonder how this will work out with typical American drivers though.


Probably a lot like turds circling endlessly in a flushed toilet that's plugged up. Kind of par for the course in the US.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I often notice people will use a food item or a sport term as a point of reference when they have to explain how wide and long something is.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Probably a lot like turds circling endlessly in a flushed toilet that's plugged up. Kind of par for the course in the US.


Funny you brought that up, since a few blocks down from me, sewage will always get backed up and flood the street whenever there's a rainstorm. A problem the city never fixed. So that might literally happened.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

It's coming up on two years when I started rubbing my left thumbnail, a nervous tic that I picked up when the pandemic started. I'd never done it before, and started it because I was wearing sweatpants more often because I switched to working from home, and I wasn't fiddling with my pants fabric at the knees like I usually do. So after two years my left nail is as shiny as could be while my right is dull. I've probably also given myself hand problems.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> They are putting a roundabout on the 4way intersection in front of home. I wonder how this will work out with typical American drivers though.





WillYouStopDave said:


> turd





Blue Dino said:


> Funny you brought that up, since a few blocks down from me, sewage will always get backed up and flood the street whenever there's a rainstorm. A problem the city never fixed. So that might literally happened.


 Seriously though. I can barely drive properly as it is and they confuse the hell out of me. I found myself in one of them down the road a little ways one day and it was kind of like waking up in someone else's house. 

So my dislike for them is selfish I guess. I think even though they're likely to cause more accidents (at first) the accidents would probably be less severe than just getting T-boned at an intersection. Intersections are dangerous as hell really.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

So I just discovered that one of my great-grandfather's sisters was a spinster and when she died she left the equivalent of £70k to a masseur. I'm not sure if that's badass or kinda sad.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I kicked a giant pine cone.

On the night walk last night, I saw a large pine cone on the middle of sidewalk and my dog strut over to want to pick it up. I didn't want it to cut her mouth, so I quickly ran up to stomp it into pieces. But instead I just decide to kick it out of the way, expecting a crunch as I kicked it. But it felt surprisingly soft and then it rolled into a patch of grass. That's when I realize it might've been a tennis ball. Suddenly the tennis ball moved by itself and then a tail starts wagging from the ball. I got horrified and I shine my phone light on it, to realize it was a very fat gopher. I trembled in fear walking away knowing how close I was to stomping it to death unknowingly and squishing it into a bloody mess. That would've traumatized me.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I think even though they're likely to cause more accidents (at first) the accidents would probably be less severe than just getting T-boned at an intersection. Intersections are dangerous as hell really.


Yeah currently it's a 4 way stop sign with 3 lanes each. And the intersection has an elementary schools on all 3 sides, so it's usually riddled with kids crossing. I think so many kids and pedestrains have been hit over the years. So why they were now making a roundabout. No clue if it will be better or worse though with one, given how bad people usually are with adapting to change. Especially older drivers, which there are plenty here in town. I am surprised they never put traffic lights on the intersection though. During rush hours, this intersection is usually a gridlock mess of drivers second guessing and playing chicken on the stop sign. "Both of us will gun it and I'm sure one of us will not be stupid enough to keep going until we crash, one of us has to stop! So here I go! vrooomm!"


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I've just needed to get through this week for like 5 years now. Sigh.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507753326892380160


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I wish my brain worked in the exact opposite way. Whenever anyone says nice things about me I immediately start thinking of all the ways those things aren't true, complete with examples and diagrams. Whenever I even think someone thinks something bad about me it breaks me because I believe it so strongly


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

If a knife can cut steak but not Cheddar... it's kind of a crappy knife.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

dontworrybehappy said:


> I wish my brain worked in the exact opposite way. Whenever anyone says nice things about me I immediately start thinking of all the ways those things aren't true, complete with examples and diagrams. Whenever I even think someone thinks something bad about me it breaks me because I believe it so strongly


Story of my life. My problem is that the people who say nice things about me are also the people who are constantly asking for favours. So on top of not believing it because I know I'm a useless garbage person, it feels like they're buttering me up.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't know why but those obnoxious garden tiller commercials always made me want one by the end. And I have never had any use for one. I just wanted it.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

With all this mask-wearing - it's pretty amazing how much can still be conveyed by just your eyes.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

It's so annoying to get a creative idea when you're trying to get to sleep or upon waking, then after you've slept or had a shower and gone about your day, you look back and think what a stupid idea it was. That's one of many reasons I've never done anything creative. Since I was in high school I've had an extremely vague ambition to do something with filmmaking, but never did. I had an idea for a short film last night that, while not good, would have been easy to film and do just as a hobby, maybe put an ad online for actors and a cameraman, and film it in my new rental house. Today I'm shooting down the whole idea.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Trying to improve when you're young: Aww, this person has their whole future ahead of them. Let's get them some help.
Trying to improve when you're older: Aww, this person has had a rough life. Let's get them some help.
Trying to improve when you're not too young or old: Lazy bum. What have you even been doing with your life?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Trying to be healthy and live a long life seems pointless. Everyone I love will be dead when I'm old.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Waited more than 2hrs before my dinner food order was ready to pickup. When I did go to pick it up, the restaurant and every single restaurants around were packed with crowds. And then it hit me, oh yeah because it's Thursdays evening. Even the server that gave me my order apologized to me, telling me Thursday nights are always their busiest.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Yep, pretty much.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

either/or said:


> Yep, pretty much.


I don't know whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

I was just unlocking my bike outside Aldi's and a guy was unlocking his and he said there must be some rich people around here looking down at the bike racks. On the floor of the bike racks you frequently see people have locked up these expensive locks and just left them there with no bike. It is really odd. I wonder why they do that. Perhaps their lock is about to seize up and they hate the council so to P them off they lock it up and just leave it there 😆


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

alwaysrunning said:


> I was just unlocking my bike outside Aldi's and a guy was unlocking his and he said there must be some rich people around here looking down at the bike racks. On the floor of the bike racks you frequently see people have locked up these expensive locks and just left them there with no bike. It is really odd. I wonder why they do that. Perhaps their lock is about to seize up and they hate the council so to P them off they lock it up and just leave it there 😆


 Sounds like maybe they're using the lock to hold an open space for their bike.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Sounds like maybe they're using the lock to hold an open space for their bike.


I just find it bizarre. Other people like myself and that guy can still put our bikes where they've left their locks and still use the rack. Like the guy said they must have money to just waste as these locks are expensive. If I buy an expensive lock I would be using it all the time and taking it everywhere my bike goes I couldn't afford to just leave it on the floor like that 🙂


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

alwaysrunning said:


> I just find it bizarre. Other people like myself and that guy can still put our bikes where they've left their locks and still use the rack. Like the guy said they must have money to just waste as these locks are expensive. If I buy an expensive lock I would be using it all the time and taking it everywhere my bike goes I couldn't afford to just leave it on the floor like that 🙂


Or perhaps they are so rich that they leave a lock at all their usual biking destinations and therefore only have to carry multiple keys 🤔


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Folded Edge said:


> Or perhaps they are so rich that they leave a lock at all their usual biking destinations and therefore only have to carry multiple keys 🤔


Yeah maybe. There is a guy at my work who rides a motorcycle and ,I think it is him anyway, who leaves the chain on the metal railings of our building. I've seen the bike there and then when not there the chain is there. It's just unusual to me as it's not something I would do I don't think 😀


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Where I live, some of the bicyclists get really into it, complete with nylon suits and those weird helmets(good on them though, they ride pretty fast and it probably saves a lot of lives). Some guys even shave their arms and legs, to cut back on air resistance. I used to see them on the biking trails, sometimes in packs of two or more people. I think perhaps if it were in my area, it would likely be due to how seriously they take biking and even the weight of the chain would be too much to carry around - they often do purchase very expensive bikes that are ultralight. They take wind resistance and weight pretty seriously.

Some locks can be sold in bulk, which use the same key. I imagine for some of them, they simply leave the locks at destinations they feel they may stop at to purchase a drink or some food at. It is an expensive hobby by my standards, for sure, especially if they are constantly buying new bicycles, making repairs, getting new nylon outfits, and so on.


----------



## lunacat (9 mo ago)

The word "laser" is an acronym and stands for Light Amplification by Stimulated Emission of Radiation.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Your Love, is a new song by Florence and the Machine. It sounds like another one they made. When it comes on I feel like is this really new.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

either/or said:


> Yep, pretty much.


I wish the problem was society, and not existence itself.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Omni-slash said:


> I wish the problem was society, and not existence itself.


Idk, maybe it's society that tricks us into thinking it's existence itself. I think it depends on the person, each perspective and experience is different yet valid. At a minimum, society can and should be structured so it does not exacerbate the pain of existence.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Sometimes they have way too many mirrors in those change rooms at the departments store. They should have a few for people my age with just one mirror. We really don't need to see ourselves from that many different angles - it's just frightening.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I am, after recent events, going to go all in on ACT therapy. Looking for a good local therapist to help, but I see no other choice now.

Things are not good, but I have gained a lot of strength recently, so I can handle it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Human on land










Humans on a plane










Humans underwater










Human in space










Human riding a bike











Hmmmm. You know, it kinda seems like humans are always bored.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Snake on land.









Snake in water.









Snake with legs.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I spotted on the door of a bar/pub (that was closed) a sign proclaiming that they don't have any public restrooms. In fact, they had two signs on the same door saying this, so they really meant it. I've also spotted this on a few other restaurants over the years, usually just quick service restaurants like Subway. Is this legal? If you serve food and drink, shouldn't you be required to have a public restroom - especially if you're a bar where people are mostly drinking and also might have to puke? For a quick service place, that might be understandable because people aren't hanging around that long.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Everyday the birds poop in their birdbath 💩🙈🤷 😂


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I was sitting in the car in a parking lot waiting for my dad and I saw this guy standing on the side of the road. He had his arm up in the air and seemed to be picking at his hair for like ten minutes. Just standing there in the same spot doing that. It was really odd.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I was sitting in the car in a parking lot waiting for my dad and I saw this guy standing on the side of the road. He had his arm up in the air and seemed to be picking at his hair for like ten minutes. Just standing there in the same spot doing that. It was really odd.


I saw a guy who looked like he was trying to eat his own shoe last week. The few days before that, there was a half naked guy swinging a roll of gift wrapping paper like he's sword dancing. Last month, there was a nearly full naked guy who was walking around the streets with a dislodged "one-way" sign and he was holding it like he's cradling a baby. These are pretty much daily typical tame occurrences around here though. 😅


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I was thinking about buying a cheap kindle HD tablet on sale, and then I suddenly remember I still have an unopened Ipad from years ago somewhere among my junk pile in my closet. I hope it will still be usable from for at least a handful of years on the software side of things.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> I was thinking about buying a cheap kindle HD tablet on sale, and then I suddenly remember I still have an unopened Ipad from years ago somewhere among my junk pile in my closet. I hope it will still be usable from for at least a handful of years on the software side of things.


 The battery might be unsalvageable after that amount of time. Which would be a shame.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> The battery might be unsalvageable after that amount of time. Which would be a shame.


Because the battery ceases to function, after years of not being charged/recharged?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> Because the battery ceases to function, after years of not being charged/recharged?


 Hard to say. It might. I don't have any newer devices with lithium ion batteries that haven't been charged for years (I pretty much try to charge all the batteries I have at least a few times a year) but I used to have a Sony Handycam with lithium battery pack that I didn't use for several years and was not able to get the battery to hold a charge when I picked it up again.

But who knows. It's worth a shot. I'd say even an older iPad is probably way nicer than anything Amazon.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> I saw a guy who looked like he was trying to eat his own shoe last week. The few days before that, there was a half naked guy swinging a roll of gift wrapping paper like he's sword dancing. Last month, there was a nearly full naked guy who was walking around the streets with a dislodged "one-way" sign and he was holding it like he's cradling a baby. These are pretty much daily typical tame occurrences around here though. 😅


I think there might be a psychiatric hospital around here somewhere close. I definitely run into some characters sometimes when I'm out and about. There was a man who rode past me on a shopping scooter when we were at the grocery store today who smiled and said "Hello!" as I was putting the groceries into the cart. It just seemed out of place. Then I saw him fist bump some other guy a little further down. I saw that guy looking back like "WTF dude?"

I had a few bricks of tofu in my cart one day and this guy came along and said something like "Is that the best mozzarella cheese you ever had in your life or what?"


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't understand why stores, whether it's grocery stores or something like Walmart, put merchandise either outside the store or in a spot that's past and around the corner from registers. This could be any type of stuff - food, plants, deck chairs, et cetera. Plants I can understand because it's better if they're outside anyway, but not anything else. Couldn't people just drive up and steal all this stuff, especially the stuff outside - just toss it in their trunk and drive away? Nobody seems to be outside monitoring that people bring this back into the store to pay for it. Sure, it's likely that security cameras are trained on these areas, but how can you really stop someone from driving up, grabbing stuff, and taking off? More importantly, why even put your store in this position? Just keep all the merchandise inside. Do they put it inside when the place closes?


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

Oh so that's how you pronounce Phuket (a city in Thailand). I thought it was pronounced another way...


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Yesterday I was thinking it might be wise to upgrade my health insurance because I felt like I needed to go to hospital and this afternoon I'm okay again. So strange.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

"_Girls_ are more likely to have _selective mutism_ than _boys_ *"*

I feel emasculated. ...Come to think of it, there was only a single person that I've been around with that seemed to have had selective mutism. There was a classmate that I had in 4th grade that did not talk at all. Her name was Vanessa and she seemed to be Peruvian or Inuit. Selective mutism didn't struck me until my teens. No, as a smaller kid, I dealt with separation anxiety. I wonder what Vanessa is doing now?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Drummers that twirl or throw & catch their sticks annoy me. I know it’s entertaining to fans but as a musician I’d rather see em play two independent polyrhythms in a 7/8(odd time) bar for example, that I’d find impressive, inspiring, & entertaining


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I was at _Doctor Strange in the Multiverse of Madness_ last night, the last showing of the evening for the whole theater. I stay through the credits, and as I was getting my stuff ready to leave, the employees turned out the lights in the theater. Never had that happen before.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

pillbugger said:


> I wonder what Vanessa is doing now?


 There's a 100% chance that she is being Vanessa.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

WillYouStopDave said:


> There's a 100% chance that she is being Vanessa.


I hope that doesn't mean that she became a villainous figure.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

It’s annoying how random it is when Duolingo passes you & simply points out your typo vs failing you because you had a typo


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Canadian Brotha said:


> It’s annoying how random it is when Duolingo passes you & simply points out your typo vs failing you because you had a typo


I can struggle with the written answers due to my dyslexia. No doubt why I utterly failed at French in school. 😂
What languages are you learning? I started Spanish and Scottish Gaelic recently but I've not used it in a couple of weeks, need to try again later.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Folded Edge said:


> I can struggle with the written answers due to my dyslexia. No doubt why I utterly failed at French in school.
> What languages are you learning? I started Spanish and Scottish Gaelic recently but I've not used it in a couple of weeks, need to try again later.


Yo estudio español. 

I never did well trying to learn French(other official language here) in school or when I lived in Quebec for a year but these language apps we have now remove the performative pressure of a classroom/real life application until you feel a bit more confident with the new language. It’ll take ages for me to be functionally fluent but I am at least learning & retaining some Spanish in ways I was never able to with French


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

"If I didn't see it nor knew about it, it didn't happen." 
🤦‍♀️


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

They should make a Tinder exclusively for introverts


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Canadian Brotha said:


> They should make a Tinder exclusively for introverts


Tintroverts - I'm copy writing that 😸


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I got a call (and then a text then an email) from someone at my college looking for an alumni donation the other week and I wanted to refer them to this video lol. It's so true like wtf did you do with the $60k I JUST gave you?? I was nice though bc when I was in college one of the many jobs I had was to call alums and ask for donations so I know what that's like.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522209639789649921


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I close the flip lid of my thermal travel coffee mug without knowing my sleeve was caught by it when it closed. I got up, move my arm and it ended up swinging the filled coffee mug caught on my sleeve around which knocked a few things off the table. It took me a few seconds before I gathered myself to know what was going on. It reminded me of a swinging medieval weapon with the spikeball. Before I can unhook the coffee mug off my sleeve, it slipped off my sleeve and the mug fell and clank onto the hardwood floor. Amazingly, no dent nor any spills, not even a drop. 
I just brought the mug last week, so I was sure it would've broke base on my usual horrible luck with always breaking newly purchased items.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> I close the flip lid of my thermal travel coffee mug without knowing my sleeve was caught by it when it closed. I got up, move my arm and it ended up swinging the filled coffee mug caught on my sleeve around which knocked a few things off the table. It took me a few seconds before I gathered myself to know what was going on. It reminded me of a swinging medieval weapon with the spikeball. Before I can unhook the coffee mug off my sleeve, it slipped off my sleeve and the mug fell and clank onto the hardwood floor. Amazingly, no dent nor any spills, not even a drop.
> I just brought the mug last week, so I was sure it would've broke base on my usual horrible luck with always breaking newly purchased items.
> 
> View attachment 149610


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I wonder if we'd ever be able to genetically engineer ourselves to have bumblebee wings. Can you imagine how annoying some people would be if they could fly like a bee? You'd have to get a broom to shoo them away.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I wonder if we'd ever be able to genetically engineer ourselves to have bumblebee wings. Can you imagine how annoying some people would be if they could fly like a bee? You'd have to get a broom to shoo them away.


You really don't need the excuse of human/bee hybrids to shoo people away with brooms.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I continually have the feeling that people don't remember me, don't take notice of me enough to remember me. So it's surprising that the people at my library know my name. Then this bus driver whom I had several times on my old route in my old neighborhood, was driving me on my new bus route, and he asked whether I don't take the old bus route anymore. I told him I'd moved. I was surprised that he took notice of me.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

I just tore apart a Narnia book to use the pages and the cover for the cat's litter. Payback for being forced to watch one of the films several times. We need more paper.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Programs about art forgers are much more interesting than those boring shows about art history. I'm sure my wife would say that says something about my character and I'd say she's most likely right. (as usual)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I went to Five Guys for only the third or fourth time ever. I ordered a hot dog, and as I was waiting for my order, I spotted the guy preparing it putting the hot dog in its foil wrapper and consciously squishing it down. He for sure knew what he was doing and was trying to squish it. Sure enough, he put it in a bag and called my order. The hot dog bun was squished way down. It was still good, but ideally you want your burgers and hot dogs not squished like that, unless it's Five Guys' trademark? I wouldn't think it would be considering it's a pretty expensive hot dog - $6 and change. Pretty ridiculous.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Some weird hairstyles out there these days.

* *





Hit by a tornado from behind










Shaved off sides and back, combed hair with a rake and sprayed it with diluted Gorilla Glue










The 100% artificial human look (This look would be great for standing motionless by the doorway of a store so people wonder if you're a mannequin) 










"Mess with me and my hair will attack"










Grizzly Adams 2022










"Just ignore the fact that my head looks like a terrified cat"


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I spotted a commercial for some dish detergent pods, and it was touting a child-proof lid. Apparently kids are attracted by the candy-colored pods. How about this - if you can't trust that parents won't keep them stored properly, just don't make the pods bright, candy-like colors? Make them dull and uninteresting.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

"Practice makes perfect."

^unless your plateau of potential in nearly everything is extremely low. *🙋*


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Oftentimes, instead of just turning off a TV (like if I'm doing something else but might come back to it), I'll turn on a home shopping network as a default - QVC, HSN, and even JTV (Jewelry Television, because a few of the hosts are really good looking). I've never bought anything from these channels, but these hosts and the job they do are really amazing. They talk . . . continuously, for hours. It seems like one host might be on for two to three hours. And it's just them (or perhaps a co-host as well). So they have to come up with stuff to say to fill up every minute. I can barely come up with something to say to fill two minutes.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, I had my fan turned away from me. Now I know why I wasn't feeling any air. Mere details!


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

How I start my day every morning when my 5 iphone alarms go off.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I was just driving around randomly for a bit after dinner out of boredom and wanting to just get out for a bit. Decided to just drive across town to Target to buy something small. I forgot how much I've always like the late night drives. Something I use to do very often.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

A new pizza place opened near me (actually a repurposing of a pizza establishment that closed) called Large Plain. Isn't that a horrible name? Primarily, the word "Plain" in a business name is not attractive. Then on top of that, who orders a plain pizza? Most order some toppings. "Large Pepperoni" or "Large Sausage" might make more sense, but then of course you have potential sexual connotations.


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

When looking at the list of Wi-Fi network names around me, the names that stand out are "BarbieGang", "()==[:::::::::::>", and... "Why Pie?"
Currently looking into how to change mine to "Why Cake?"


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

When I got to the skate park today it was 5am. There were these two blokes walking separately around it really looking for something. Usually I would ask, you know, have you lost something? but I felt like they were up to no good; I'm not sure what they were looking for.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

alwaysrunning said:


> When I got to the skate park today it was 5am. There were these two blokes walking separately around it really looking for something. Usually I would ask, you know, have you lost something? but I felt like they were up to no good; I'm not sure what they were looking for.


Great to hear you've gone again. And well done for going at 5am 😲

My gut instinct says - they were looking for some weed, one of them the dropped the night before.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Folded Edge said:


> Great to hear you've gone again. And well done for going at 5am 😲
> 
> My gut instinct says - they were looking for some weed, one of them the dropped the night before.


Thanks! Yep I think you're right. They stopped looking 1 minute after I began unpacking my stuff. I never went to this particular park before; have to go so, so early as it is really popular. People are still stumbling around from their nights out haha. I'd just got my kneed pads on when 3 young lads turned up and they were about to sit down on one of the ramps. I was like oh no! I really don't need an audience; I began taking off my knee pads to turn around and go home  However, they didn't stay, yaaay. So I spent an hour and a half skating around. So nervous every time I begin.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

There are some people going around on bikes in town with a speaker over one shoulder blasting out music for everyone to endure/ enjoy/ hear haha. One woman the other day was cycling along with it going and then she stopped Infront of a charity shop, had a look in the window and oddly just laid her bike down Infront of the entrance 😮 I'm there observing and just thinking you don't really wanna leave your bike unnatended like that, plus people could fall over it 🤷


----------



## pillbugger (Dec 9, 2021)

At first, I only wore them whenever I went outside and at night to not struggle with reading sheet music in the dim lighting. Then I proceeded to wearing it sometimes during the day. Now, I put them on first thing in the morning when I wake up... I have officially became a full time four-eyes. 🤓They would have been handy several years ago, back when I helped my sister.

I have terrible eyesight without them on. I'm extremely nearsighted, to the point of failing at reading street signs and being unable to make out people's faces. It's sort of unsettling when I think about it. My own two eyes failing such a crucial and basic human function. Could it be that my body tried compensating in other ways for my failed eyes? There are blind people who can navigate just fine due to compensating in this manner. That could explain some things. Well, I think there is laser treatment to fix my eyesight if it ever bothers me to be wearing glasses 24/7.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I just came across a song I used to listen to a lot when I was young - My God so mushy and nostalgic. I would've been getting over some girl - and in a strange sort of way been enjoying the pain and heartache. So weird.

I only remembered it because I remember having the album and saw the cover on Youtube - it feels like several lifetimes ago and sort of is.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

harrison said:


> I just came across a song I used to listen to a lot when I was young - My God so mushy and nostalgic. I would've been getting over some girl - and in a strange sort of way been enjoying the pain and heartache. So weird.
> 
> I only remembered it because I remember having the album and saw the cover on Youtube - it feels like several lifetimes ago and sort of is.


I kinda know what you mean by enjoying the pain in a strange sort of way, I'm actually in the middle of this exact circumstance. I think it's more, for me at least, that there's a beauty in the pain and process of healing, not so much enjoying it as the pain reminds me I'm alive. That I can love, that I have loved, and I can love again. It's certainly better than feeling nothing.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Starcut83 said:


> I kinda know what you mean by enjoying the pain in a strange sort of way, I'm actually in the middle of this exact circumstance. I think it's more, for me at least, that there's a beauty in the pain and process of healing, not so much enjoying it as the pain reminds me I'm alive. That I can love, that I have loved, *and I can love again*. It's certainly better than feeling nothing.


Sorry, I realised after I wrote that that I had seen somewhere some posts of yours that mentioned a similar circumstance. Hope I didn't offend you.

I was pretty young - probably 19 or very early 20's It's so strange looking back on it when you're older - it's hard to believe it was me. But I remember it wasn't always pleasant - one particular girl I was with for quite a while and she used to drive me nuts. I guess part of it was knowing we'd probably get back together because we always did. My best friend back then said we were the only people he knew that would be fighting even if we were on the opposite sides of the world. 

Getting back together was always pretty good though.


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

harrison said:


> Sorry, I realised after I wrote that that I had seen somewhere some posts of yours that mentioned a similar circumstance. Hope I didn't offend you.
> 
> I was pretty young - probably 19 or very early 20's It's so strange looking back on it when you're older - it's hard to believe it was me. But I remember it wasn't always pleasant - one particular girl I was with for quite a while and she used to drive me nuts. I guess part of it was knowing we'd probably get back together because we always did. My best friend back then said we were the only people he knew that would be fighting even if we were on the opposite sides of the world.


No worries man, you didn't offend me. I could just relate.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Starcut83 said:


> No worries man, you didn't offend me. I could just relate.


That's a relief mate. Are you thinking you'll get back together at some point?


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

harrison said:


> That's a relief mate. Are you thinking you'll get back together at some point?


Haha, I highly doubt it man.  Even if she wanted to get together I'd have to resist every urge my heart, mind, and body have. I miss the hell out of her, but it wasn't right. I walked away and I haven't seen her for a month now but I'll be seeing her soon again and on a regular basis and I know it's all going to come flooding back, but I'll walk away again if I have to. Heh talking about her...I still love her...


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

I've observed that more people say 'good morning' to me on my AM walk when I have my baseball cap off, versus on. What does it mean? A general mistrust of capped people?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

A pizza place recently opened near my office in the same spot as a previous pizza place. I finally went in and got what I usually get, two slices. It was over two dollars more than they used to be in the former restaurant, and 35 or so cents more than the place just two doors down charges for two slices which are significantly bigger. Whatever. On big signs outside their door, this new place advertises a grouping of Lunch Specials, all for $10.99. A Lunch Special is supposed to be lower priced to get more people through your door at the busiest time for any restaurant in a downtown area. However, once your price goes into double digits, it ceases to be a Lunch Special.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

alwaysrunning said:


> When I got to the skate park today it was 5am. There were these two blokes walking separately around it really looking for something. Usually I would ask, you know, have you lost something? but I felt like they were up to no good; I'm not sure what they were looking for.


Another guy was walking around looking for something yesterday and since we'd kinda said hi in acknowledgement of each other I asked him what are you looking for? And he said cigarette ends 😮 I immediately thought but what about COVID. If you're that poor with an addiction I don't think it's your main concern


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

The highlight of this crappy day: As I was waiting for the bus, I heard a few times a small "crack" but didn't know what it was. Then I spotted it - a long strip of bubble wrap had made its way onto the street and cars were riding over it, creating a satisfying "pop" that we all like to make when bubble wrap comes into our possession.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

It's SO annoying when you send out a work email asking several questions or addressing a few facets of a situation, and someone only replies to one thing in it. This is especially sucky if it's a client and you have to re-email and re-direct them to your original questions. It feels like you're holding their hand and saying "Okay, now I asked this, please reply to this. Then this - reply to this. Okay, good job."


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

There's no way I'm going to rearrange my room because I've had it like this for years and everything just works (even though it doesn't look so great) but I really wish I had realized that putting my bed right here was going to be right where all of the air from the vent goes.

It's not bad when it's a really hot day because my fridge and freezer usually make enough hot air to cause this room to be like 10 degrees hotter than the rest of the place. But when it's a mild day, my parents juice up the AC and it just runs nonstop and that cold *** air just freezes me.

Then in the Winter, it's the same but opposite, they just run the furnace nonstop and it just roasts me and roasts me and roasts me until I have to either close the vent or block off the section of fins that blow in my direction.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Got the sash window open. One of the scaffolders is singing " I can be your hero baby" 😂 every now and then. I'm kinda taking a break from studying, laying down on my bed thinking, imagine the energy it takes to do that job, you gotta be really sociable.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Why is the Japanese for 'baby powder' just katakana (be-bi-pa-u-da)? You'd think they'd translate it.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

My monitor that went bad a few nights ago, it now works fine again. Just hours after I ordered a new monitor. Although that new monitor won't be coming for another 3 weeks. Which is awfully long. Maybe because the holiday shopping rush has already started. I guess I will see if the monitor will last until then. If it does, I am going to have a hard time deciding whether to keep it or not as a backup.


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

It's not worth it to make a left turn right when the left turn arrow goes yellow. 

I did it today and almost got slammed into by two cars anxiously awaiting their light turning green. I'm not sure this visual make much sense.

Perhaps my point is I should be more grateful it's been a while since I had any bad car accidents


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Dan the man said:


> It's not worth it to make a left turn right when the left turn arrow goes yellow.
> 
> I did it today and almost got slammed into by two cars anxiously awaiting their light turning green. I'm not sure this visual make much sense.
> 
> Perhaps my point is I should be more grateful it's been a while since I had any bad car accidents


 What freaks me out is now they have traffic cameras everywhere. I hate that feeling I get when I'm coming up on a green light that I know is probably going to go yellow just at that point where I could still stop if I really stomped the brakes but it makes more sense to keep going but if I do, it will definitely turn red when I'm in the middle of the intersection. I get sick to my stomach thinking about getting a ticket in the mail with a grainy picture of my car and an arrow pointing at it saying "We saw what ya did!"


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> What freaks me out is now they have traffic cameras everywhere. I hate that feeling I get when I'm coming up on a green light that I know is probably going to go yellow just at that point where I could still stop if I really stomped the brakes but it makes more sense to keep going but if I do, it will definitely turn red when I'm in the middle of the intersection. I get sick to my stomach thinking about getting a ticket in the mail with a grainy picture of my car and an arrow pointing at it saying "We saw what ya did!"


Oh yeah, my aunt whose the most defensive driver in the world got one of those tickets in the mail years back. It was like at close to midnight as well when she was on the road and apparently went through a red light.

I keep waiting one day for a ticket in the mail along with a pic of my car but that they hasn't came yet


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

The city I live here use to be notorious with catching red light violators with cameras. Until people started detaching them and steal them to fence for money and this would keep happening whenever they're replaced. I am not sure what kind of black market there is that would want to buy a red light camera. But this happens constantly too with mall security cameras. The irony. Eventually the city gave up putting in replacements. So now a lot of drivers will just run red lights again.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

For some reason people seem to be obsessed with The Book Thief lately by Markus Zusak. I got to know him a bit ages ago when I was probably manic and he signed a number of things for me. It's weird how books can just sit there for ages and then all of a sudden you'll sell a few in a row.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Dogs always know when something is for them and try to take it from you before you can finish cutting the tags off. They must have dog toy detecting sensors in them.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> My monitor that went bad a few nights ago, it now works fine again. Just hours after I ordered a new monitor. Although that new monitor won't be coming for another 3 weeks. Which is awfully long. Maybe because the holiday shopping rush has already started. I guess I will see if the monitor will last until then. If it does, I am going to have a hard time deciding whether to keep it or not as a backup.


Sounds like something that will probably happened again. Probably some component on one of the boards is on the verge of dying. A capacitor maybe. If electronics are predictable in any sense of the word, it would be that anything that happens once will probably happen again.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Sounds like something that will probably happened again. Probably some component on one of the boards is on the verge of dying. A capacitor maybe. If electronics are predictable in any sense of the word, it would be that anything that happens once will probably happen again.


Yup it happened again after I returned from my walk and I tried turning it back on. Although after awhile of letting it blink on/off for a few minutes, it managed to stay on and works again. So it seems to happen after I have to turn it back on and when the monitor is warm. Let see if it can last for a few more weeks until the new monitor comes. 🤔


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

My sinuses are killing me so I decided that having a good cry would be the answer. Turns out the best way to do that is to sing along to Surface Pressure from Encanto. Yay for finally having a Disney song I can fully relate to?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Someone showed me this. I feel like it'd be lost on today's generation as answering machines were only found in homes and listened to at home.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Not today but yesterday I was at work, had radio 4 on and suddenly heard some extreme language from one of the guests on the show😮😮😮🤣🤣🤣


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Well, I guess the highlight of my day is that I finally got my fireplace heater I paid for months ago. It's a fake fireplace but it looks like one so that was cool. And I bought a few Monster energy drinks. Got fast food cause I was pretty hungry by the end of my shift. 

I gotta say this past month and a half has been pretty stressful in general, though. Need to add some excitement to the dull things in my life.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Every time right after I purchased something, that very thing will see an instant huge price drop or discount. And then I will go back to buy more and the price will revert instantly just before I can buy it. It's happen the last 3 times I got gas. Happens all the time with groceries. Now it's happened again with some indulgences I will not mention here.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> Every time right after I purchased something, that very thing will see an instant huge price drop or discount. And then I will go back to buy more and the price will revert instantly just before I can buy it. It's happen the last 3 times I got gas. Happens all the time with groceries. Now it's happened again with some indulgences I will not mention here.


 This seems to happen to me too. Whenever I splurge for something I've been wanting for a while, something crazy will happen. Like I'll pay $40 for something and see it at Goodwill a couple months later for $5. Or even smaller items. Like spending $8 on a brand name can opener because I didn't know Dollar Tree has can openers.


----------



## meowman23 (3 mo ago)

A classmate kind of following me during an evacuation drill and after school, which I could tell by the shadow.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

OK. That's super weird. There's a Youtuber I've been watching a few years. They stopped making videos like a month or two ago and I'd kind of forgotten about it. Just now I suddenly got the idea to look and see if they made any new videos (notifications don't seem to work right for me for whatever reason). Boom. New video about 45 minutes ago. Now I don't believe in anything supernatural but there's some pretty freaky coincidences sometimes.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

WillYouStopDave said:


> OK. That's super weird. There's a Youtuber I've been watching a few years. They stopped making videos like a month or two ago and I'd kind of forgotten about it. Just now I suddenly got the idea to look and see if they made any new videos (notifications don't seem to work right for me for whatever reason). Boom. New video about 45 minutes ago. Now I don't believe in anything supernatural but there's some pretty freaky coincidences sometimes.


I seem to notice bizarre and sometimes awkward coincidences a lot.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

My left hand was so cracked yesterday I had at least a dozen cracks with dried blood on them.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Ever since a software update, ny smart bulbs can no longer go to a full blue or purple hue. It now can only go to a white-ish blue/purple instead in the deepest setting. It sucks since the full purple hue is one of my favorite ambiance colors.





WillYouStopDave said:


> This seems to happen to me too. Whenever I splurge for something I've been wanting for a while, something crazy will happen. Like I'll pay $40 for something and see it at Goodwill a couple months later for $5. Or even smaller items. Like spending $8 on a brand name can opener because I didn't know Dollar Tree has can openers.


I've gotten some great hauls at goodwill in the past. Usually expensive stuff in great condition that are only a few bucks. The best I got so far was a wood oriental desk/table lamp made for $10. It felt nice and sturdy. I later looked it up online and stores had it for more than a $100 to find out it is made of Walnut wood.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> Ever since a software update, ny smart bulbs can no longer go to a full blue or purple hue. It now can only go to a white-ish blue/purple instead in the deepest setting. It sucks since the full purple hue is one of my favorite ambiance colors.


 I usually put mine on blue when I sleep. I have been considering getting those GE bulbs that work with a remote control since it would be a more reliable way of controlling them and I'd never have to worry about internet connectivity. I think you probably would be able to control multiple bulbs with the same remote (or at least it seems like you should be able to). We have one of them in one of these lamps in the living room














> I've gotten some great hauls at goodwill in the past. Usually expensive stuff in great condition that are only a few bucks. The best I got so far was a wood oriental desk/table lamp made for $10. It felt nice and sturdy. I later looked it up online and stores had it for more than a $100 to find out it is made of Walnut wood.


 Yeah. Goodwill is especially good for furniture if you have a way to get large furniture from where you bought it to your house. Most of the stuff they sell here must come from elderly people because it's all large, heavy solid furniture that is pretty much not sold new anymore. Unfortunately, it's all too big for our little condo.

Other than that, my Goodwill finds are mostly small victories like the brand new SSD I found recently. Once I got a new pair of $30 headphones for a dollar. Still have them. I thought they'd be complete junk when I bought them but they sound pretty good. Almost all of my Goodwill trips usually end with a small find like that. But our Goodwill just doesn't seem to have much of anything. I think probably if I went like 3 times a week, I'd find more. People are catching on and it is usually more crowded than you'd think so people probably snatch good stuff up quick.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

On my way to a store today I noticed something, clothes hanging on a line. Seems I don't see that very often anymore. I used to hang clothes out on the line to dry but I never really liked the hassle of doing that, it's so much easier to just throw them in the dryer and push a few buttons. Seems like most people agree these days.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

It always amazes me when I see people playing football and they're actually taking it seriously.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

How come planes have a nose but boats don't?


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Just finished a bottle of laundry detergent. Been using it the best part of a year, I guess. Check the back... 'Use in the detergent dispenser. Do not use in drum'... Guess where I've been using it. 😢


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Just walked past Starbucks and they've got a Christmas tree 🌲 up and presents 🎁 in the window already.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

TheWelshOne said:


> Just finished a bottle of laundry detergent. Been using it the best part of a year, I guess. Check the back... 'Use in the detergent dispenser. Do not use in drum'... Guess where I've been using it. 😢


I've been ignoring those instructions for decades and nothing has spontaneously combusted yet.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

If it was possible to walk on clouds, not fall off the sides, breathe normally on them and travel to them easily for a low price, I wonder how popular it would be.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Memories of Silence said:


> If it was possible to walk on clouds, not fall off the sides, breathe normally on them and travel to them easily for a low price, I wonder how popular it would be.


You are one clever bugger, mate


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> You are one clever bugger, mate


Aww, thanks 😊 Then I must be like you, mate 😉


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

If there was a 50-50% chance of your memory being 100% wiped by going trough doorways I’d be absolutely terrified of doorways. I’m glad that’s not the case. But I would aprichiate if I could remember why the heck I left the living room 😵‍💫


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I've been trying to commit phone numbers to my memory in case I need them in the future but it's proving to be difficult. I guess since I don't dial these numbers on a phone very often, I have to use new mnemonic devices instead of say, muscle memory and repetition. So instead of 5 8 2 9, I'll prob think, 58, 29. 

Or ya know, just fake dial their numbers every so often.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

The "pizza" flavored Pringles (sadly) don't really taste like pizza. They don't taste bad but that's not pizza. I should have gotten BBQ or something.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

coeur_brise said:


> I've been trying to commit phone numbers to my memory in case I need them in the future but it's proving to be difficult. I guess since I don't dial these numbers on a phone very often, I have to use new mnemonic devices instead of say, muscle memory and repetition. So instead of 5 8 2 9, I'll prob think, 58, 29.
> 
> Or ya know, just fake dial their numbers every so often.


 Strangely enough, I can still remember my grandmother's phone number (she died in 2001, I think) but I keep forgetting my own cell number.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

I haven't been sick at all this year yet. I'm surprised. Last 3 years I was sick at least two or three times in one year.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Went to the local Walmart the other day. I had forgotten how absolutely massive those stores are and just how much stuff they have. But holy crap that place was in complete disarray. I remember it being a fairly nice store as Walmarts go but it looked run down and poorly managed. Employees seemed to not know what they were doing. I picked up some Beyond Meat jerky right by the front counter that was marked half off and it still rang up full price. I told the lady it was marked down and even showed her the price on the sticker and she just brushed it off. I started to make them refund it right there but I didn't want to make the people behind us wait and I actually wanted to try it.

It just did not feel like a good environment at all. Maybe I'm just "older and wiser" (not really but I can't think of another way to say it). I don't know. Was looking in the discount DVD bin and there were actually clothes piled on top of the movies. Clothes and random other items from other areas of the store. There were no price scanners anywhere. I seem to recall that store having them but not a one. I was going to ask someone some questions about an item I was looking at but I couldn't find a single employee anywhere. The other department store I usually go to (because it's closer) has a more limited variety of stuff but I thought they were in rough shape. The Walmart is worse.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

It occured to me that at least in English and , other language that I speak, one can describe another's personality using the word for "sweet".. I suppose it's a human thing and never have things that tasted sweet were perceived as unpleasant.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Skeletra said:


> If there was a 50-50% chance of your memory being 100% wiped by going trough doorways I’d be absolutely terrified of doorways. I’m glad that’s not the case. But I would aprichiate if I could remember why the heck I left the living room 😵‍💫



Oh, I sadly know that feeling, it just becomes more frequent the older you get. 😉


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

coeur_brise said:


> I've been trying to commit phone numbers to my memory in case I need them in the future but it's proving to be difficult. I guess since I don't dial these numbers on a phone very often, I have to use new mnemonic devices instead of say, muscle memory and repetition. So instead of 5 8 2 9, I'll prob think, 58, 29.
> 
> Or ya know, just fake dial their numbers every so often.


You could try using the letters below the numbers to make up words and sentences instead.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

How fennel tastes like licorice. Cooked with it once before, I think. Cooked with it yesterday and wasn't sure what to expect, it to taste similar to cellery maybe but really surprised how licorice like it is.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I wonder sometimes how the word "flop" came to be used for something that wasn't very successful. It seems like "failed" would be a perfectly acceptable word to use in such circumstances.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

First day of snow here in the east of Norway. Y’all know what that means! It’s hot chocolate season 😁. I have hoarded a bunch of recipes, and I’m going to try at least half of them


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Went with my dad to get bloodwork yesterday. There's pretty much never any way to know how many people are going to be waiting in the waiting room on the day you decide to go until you get there. We apparently chose a bad time. The waiting room was already halfway full when we got there. I intentionally picked a corner that had a couple of seats between myself and anyone else. Nevertheless, eventually, someone came and sat one seat away from me and started coughing and hacking. So I went back out to the car and waited.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

I live where it rarely snows but this was hilarious.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

-4C.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Lots of Apple TV Boxes up for sale online, was wondering why, seems the upgrade is out now


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

I've always thought it was weird how the first year of school is called 'nursery' and a place for young plants is also a 'nursery'. I put it down to English being a dumb language with many homonyms. It's only just hit me that it's probably actually deliberate, in the same way that 'kindergarten' translated is 'children garden'...

Added word fun: the Welsh word for 'children' is 'plant'.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

I observed just how much I hate algorithm.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Every once in a while I get a feeling people can tell that I’m depressed. Like now, lately, people at work have been extra nice to me all of a sudden. 
I started thinking why they would notice.. what’s my tell. I said no to cake. I have a reputation as someone who really likes cake. I’ll sit in the noisy room with the others only when there is cake, and I’ll be like “ooh, cake!” When someone mentions cakes or says a word that’s a little too similar.. I just haven’t felt the same spark for them lately, so I said no thanks the other day.

Immagine if people at work knows I’m down because I turned down cake 😝.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

It does not take about an hour to take a shower...I have to wait to take one for about that long apparently.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Friday night before Thanksgiving week, and surprisingly I come home to everyone being home and staying in. I wonder if I will at the home to myself thxgiving weekend though.

Meanwhile one of my housemates is throwing a little movie night party at the living room.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

I was basically in "quarantine" the majority of my 20's


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

I am thinking 2023 may not be a good year for me. I don't know.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

PurplePeopleEater said:


> It does not take about an hour to take a shower...I have to wait to take one for about that long apparently.


I don’t understand anyone that showers for more than 10-15min, if you’re gonna stay in there run a bath & soak


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a low-power shower head, that shoots out a mist of water and does a fine job at cleaning. We purchased it years ago, due to water bills, and at the time what we thought was a failing septic tank. It was a benefit to think we were conserving water, which we are, but realistically it came down to expenses. I swear though, at times when I feel the chill of our environment in my bones, I really miss the feeling of laying down in my tub while a steady stream of hot water filled it by the shower head. There have been many times when I have gazed upon hot tubs with a sense of desire in my eyes 🙃 I could see myself laying in it for a couple of hours, which is not something I should admit to desiring.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

zonebox said:


> I have a low-power shower head, that shoots out a mist of water and does a fine job at cleaning. We purchased it years ago, due to water bills, and at the time what we thought was a failing septic tank. It was a benefit to think we were conserving water, which we are, but realistically it came down to expenses. I swear though, at times when I feel the chill of our environment in my bones, I really miss the feeling of laying down in my tub while a steady stream of hot water filled it by the shower head. There have been many times when I have gazed upon hot tubs with a sense of desire in my eyes 🙃 I could see myself laying in it for a couple of hours, which is not something I should admit to desiring.


I think last time I was at Costco, I saw one of those inflatable hot tubs. Might be kind of a lower cost option to see if you enjoy it enough to go whole hog.

I do enjoy hot baths but I don't take them often because the water level on my bathtub is kinda low and it's kind of a small tub. So I can't get the water to a level I really like without going above the overflow. Which promptly begins to start bringing the water level down again. Then the water starts getting cold. Which annoys me probably more than it should.

I spend the whole time fighting with the water and trying to keep my hands dry so I can use my phone and earbuds for tunes. I think if I had a basement or an attached garage or something I'd totally go for one of those inflatable units.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

@WillYouStopDave I have been tempted by those in the past, we have a screened-in porch that would accommodate one nicely. At the moment, I could definitely see myself sitting back in one, sipping away at a beer while responding to a thread on SAS or playing a game 🙃I really want to get a gaming PC first though, I have been saving up for one for a bit of time but of course, other bills tend to creep up and take away from my savings, the last being a set of tires for my car.

I just looked on Amazon with the hopes that black Friday would provide, but alas, all are bit out of my range for now. Perhaps I can convince my wife to spend part of our tax return on one if I contribute a portion of the expenses myself, I think it would be worth it 🤞 🤞


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

zonebox said:


> @WillYouStopDave I have been tempted by those in the past, we have a screened-in porch that would accommodate one nicely. At the moment, I could definitely see myself sitting back in one, sipping away at a beer while responding to a thread on SAS or playing a game 🙃I really want to get a gaming PC first though, I have been saving up for one for a bit of time but of course, other bills tend to creep up and take away from my savings, the last being a set of tires for my car.
> 
> I just looked on Amazon with the hopes that black Friday would provide, but alas, all are bit out of my range for now. Perhaps I can convince my wife to spend part of our tax return on one if I contribute a portion of the expenses myself, I think it would be worth it 🤞 🤞


Building a gaming PC might be your best bet. You could get a very basic case and splurge on the motherboard with the socket you want. Then get the cheapest CPU and graphics card that will do what you want (even if it doesn't give great performance). As long as you have a really good motherboard and PSU, you can add much better parts later on for better performance. There are usually pretty cheap cases that will get the job done to get you started.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I don’t understand anyone that showers for more than 10-15min, if you’re gonna stay in there run a bath & soak


Yea, if you shower everyday, too. I guess I'd be fine with like 20 minutes but if my water heater isn't working and I can't take a shower at my house, I just don't want to wait that long after coming home from work.

I'm just going to buy a new water heater soon. It's been almost a month since I haven't been able to shower here.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

It didn't take long at all to get a blister from my shoes I wore to my job interview. Only a small blister but I barely did any walking. 

Also, my water heater seems to be working just fine now. I only bought it like 5 months ago so it's pretty much brand new.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I always see a neighbor across the street watering their drought tolerant garden daily, even during the winter. They moved in like about a year ago. They do look like the types who are clueless about plants though.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

My former psychologist went to jail today for fraud. I remember going to make another appointment in 2018 and was told she wouldn't be coming back due to personal matters before it was eventually revealed in the news she was arrested for fraud of a dying partner's will. I remember her telling me of her doctor husband but apparently that wasn't true since she was with this woman for years. God knows what else she told me that wasn't true?

Sad case all around because she always seemed very nice and empathetic with me. Hopefully the family finds closure and Kris can can find some way to redeem herself after she serves her sentence.









Psychologist jailed for forging will in attempt to inherit deceased partner's fortune


In sentencing, a judge told 61-year-old Kris Schroder she was motivated by "either greed or a misguided sense of entitlement" when she forged a will in an attempt to claim more of her deceased partner's estate.




www.abc.net.au


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

A man and a woman were chatting as we were walking in different directions, we passed by each other. The guy was saying to the woman "you plug it in, it smells of Calpol but doesn't have any Calpol in it". Then I heard the song lyrics in my head "washing machines live longer with Calgon". I was like no, no that's not right haha


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

The trend towards glass electric kettles scares me, TBH. I used to have one that was glass but I eventually get rid of it and got a stainless steel one because I just couldn't shake the fear of broken glass and boiling water everywhere. Seems like it's getting harder to find decent stainless ones.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

I don't have kids (thank God) but it really bothers me that supermarkets in the UK don't allow infant formula to either count towards or be redeemed by their rewards systems. I'm betting it's pretty expensive to feed an infant so the loss to people with young kids is probably significant. Is it part of some twisted 'Breast is Best' campaign? Or companies just managed to find another way to exploit people?


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

TheWelshOne said:


> I don't have kids (thank God) but it really bothers me that supermarkets in the UK don't allow infant formula to either count towards or be redeemed by their rewards systems. I'm betting it's pretty expensive to feed an infant so the loss to people with young kids is probably significant. Is it part of some twisted 'Breast is Best' campaign? Or companies just managed to find another way to exploit people?


If often questioned this as well. It's always Baby Formula and Alcohol. I get the alcohol not being included, but not the baby formula. It just seems quite bizarre.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I wonder if the next generation of bluetooth will be called greengums


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I wonder if the next generation of bluetooth will be called greengums


I think it's time for a visit with a periodontist.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

TheWelshOne said:


> I don't have kids (thank God) but it really bothers me that supermarkets in the UK don't allow infant formula to either count towards or be redeemed by their rewards systems. I'm betting it's pretty expensive to feed an infant so the loss to people with young kids is probably significant. Is it part of some twisted 'Breast is Best' campaign? Or companies just managed to find another way to exploit people?


Some people buy all of the baby formula they can (20-30 tins sometimes, or maybe more) so they can sell it online for a big profit to countries where the formula isn’t as safe. It causes shortages, so they had to put a limit on how many tins can be purchased at once, but some people still find ways around it, like going back into the shop more than once in a day or sending other people in instead.

I haven’t heard about it happening for a while, but your supermarkets might think that if people won’t be rewarded for buying it, it could do something to try to stop them buying it to sell.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I spent all day cleaning the basement & master bedroom at my mom’s place…it’s all junk, even everything that’s left after what I did is junk, she’ll never use or go through any of it, yet she can’t part with it, freaks out if I even mention scrapping it all, she wouldn’t even let me take out the trash from the cleaning I got done today. but what’s truly amazing is how does one even create the kind of mess she does?…it’s stuns me every time because it’s been like this my entire life, still, no one else would have cleaned it so it’s done, any further cleaning of that place will be easier than today was


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Memories of Silence said:


> Some people buy all of the baby formula they can (20-30 tins sometimes, or maybe more) so they can sell it online for a big profit to countries where the formula isn’t as safe. It causes shortages, so they had to put a limit on how many tins can be purchased at once, but some people still find ways around it, like going back into the shop more than once in a day or sending other people in instead.
> 
> I haven’t heard about it happening for a while, but your supermarkets might think that if people won’t be rewarded for buying it, it could do something to try to stop them buying it to sell.


Well that makes some sort of sense. Still penalising new parents, but it's sort of par for the course lately.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

I got the job at Panera Bread. I'm not too surprised but a little cause I thought I did only okay on the interview. I hope this place is better. If not, I'm leaving after 2 months.


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

As I put my bicycle against the rack where another bike was the other side a noise went off 😮. So I moved my bike away, then went to put my bike against the rack and the noise went again. Two people were really surprised as well and the guy said that bicycle must be alarmed. So I just put my bike against a different rack. Never had that happen before, it was really unusual.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Having 3-4 days off before I start my new job will be nice. It'll be unpaid of course but still could use it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Having 3-4 days off before I start my new job will be nice. It'll be unpaid of course but still could use it.


Sometimes charging your batteries is worth the money lost in work hours


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

The Christmas tarts at Brunetti's are not bad - but that Pear and Rasberry Crumble was just unbelievable.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Canadian Brotha said:


> Sometimes charging your batteries is worth the money lost in work hours


Exactly. That's a good way of putting it. I was given the option to work earlier if I want to but I'm taking that time off cause I'll want it. So, I might decide to take 4 days instead of 3. Sometimes, my free time is more valuable than just making money. It'll rejuvenate me before I start my new job, that's for sure.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Between my Cell/Net Corp, Instagram, & Apple’s customer service…

- Instagram’s was non-existent when I got hacked, nothing it said to do worked, & you could not speak a person from that company unless you stalked a known employee, kicked in their door, & held them for ransom to get assistance(youtube did their job for them though & users posted fix vids with clear steps)

- My Cell/Net Corp has ill trained, limited account access, phone staff in the Philippines, India, & elsewhere…no problem with where they are from, huge problem with them being ill trained/equipped to solve issues or even keep track of what’s happening between the various people you have to speak with though

- Apple has an app, shows your devices lists/asks which service or you can iMessage with a person(not a bot) sonthere’s a clear record I can keep in my iCloud backup with the rest of my text messages, I could probably call too but the text chat tech got me the info I needed, said I can fix my old iPhone X with the coverage I purchased for my new 14 Pro Max, told me the battery price, & said screen damage depends how bad it is(shop tech’s price that), said I can book an appointment with the store in the mall across the street that’s certified for Apple repairs through the app, clear, to the point, & easy, good stuff


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

When dealing with certain people, it's always going to be a lose-lose-lose-lose-lose-lose situation. Any possible way you can find to deal with them, each and every single one of them will lead to a huge headache and scarring.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I wonder why cats always have such bad luck in Christmas movies.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Pastrami sandwich ham is good.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Currently fascinated with the coldest city on earth, Yakutsk in Siberia. I wonder what gloves or mittens they use over there since it can get as cold as -youdontwannaknow. It's currently -39C there. I'd probably die if I set foot in that place.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I used a lot of water last period for my utilities bill, so gotta watch that, but everything else added up to what I expected so that’s good


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

The new housemate has a brita filter sitting in the fridge that is filled with of vodka.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

I might not even get sick at all this year. But still have 22 more days to go. Haven't even had a cold.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Blue Dino said:


>


German shepherd: hey, no need to freak out now, I'm just gonna take some of your food, chill out.

--------
I wonder if non-English speakers look at English and go, "wow, that is such a fascinating exotic language, I wish I could learn it someday".. or is that just Americans who think like that.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

coeur_brise said:


> --------
> I wonder if non-English speakers look at English and go, "wow, that is such a fascinating exotic language, I wish I could learn it someday".. or is that just Americans who think like that.


I imagine they probably weren't hearing a Jersey or Deep South/Texan accent. 😆


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> I imagine they probably weren't hearing a Jersey or Deep South/Texan accent. 😆


 I actually like the Jersey one and the Texan one isn't nearly as bad as the North Carolina one. (I'm not picking on anyone because I'm originally from the South and still have enough of it that people probably notice it).


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Blue Dino said:


> The new housemate has a brita filter sitting in the fridge that is filled with of vodka.


😀 Are you serious or joking? You are imagining it's vodka cos after she has some she's always happy?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

alwaysrunning said:


> 😀 Are you serious or joking? You are imagining it's vodka cos after she has some she's always happy?


Because I would always smell a strong mysterious alcohol scent when I open the refrigerator. I eventually figure to sniff the brita filter container filled with water and it whaffs of vodka. Later I asked my housemate about it and she said the brita filter filters out the taste of vodka to make it taste smooth. It looks like she drinks a glass of it a night base on the amount in the brita every night.😵


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> Because I would always smell a strong mysterious alcohol scent when I open the refrigerator. I eventually figure to sniff the brita filter container filled with water and it whaffs of vodka. Later I asked my housemate about it and she said the brita filter filters out the taste of vodka to make it taste smooth. It looks like she drinks a glass of it a night base on the amount in the brita every night.😵


I've actually heard of doing that. Supposedly makes a cheap brand taste more like a high end brand. Like turning Crystal Palace into Grey Goose.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

JH1983 said:


> I've actually heard of doing that. Supposedly makes a cheap brand taste more like a high end brand. Like turning Crystal Palace into Grey Goose.


I've heard of a coworker talking about that too recently. Maybe it's fad now. Personally I would rather just mix it some juice if I want to make it smoother. Instead of ruining a brita filter for it. Or setting a filter aside just for "vodka only". 😅


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Ah yes, the first day of Winter is rapidly approaching. I guess it's the 21st this year but to me Winter always really starts on the 1st day of December.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

There should be an app that shows you where every bug in your house is so you don’t have to try to follow things like mosquitoes around with a bottle to try to catch them.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Google Drive is awesome when it works right but very frustrating when something goes wrong. I tried to upload a photo to mine and for some reason, it just got stuck there with the spinning circle. I tried everything I could think of (including just deleting the file, restarting my phone over and over). Nothing worked. It wouldn't let me click the file and cancel the upload. Finally, I turned off the wifi and noticed the spinner stopped and it finally let me remove it.

Just like everything Google touches, they do so many things right and then they just screw it up with that one little thing that goes haywire every now and then and is totally counter-intuitive to fix.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

More often than not, it's not worth speaking your mind when you realize your words will likely will be misunderstood or twisted into an inaccurate context. And you are held against it forever in by being given a tainted impression of you permanently. Especially if you know you are surrounded by people who often do this. Even if it doesn't, you realize it really adds nothing relevantly constructive enough to the situation. So it's not worth the gamble, so you just keep your mouth shut.

Just something I need to abide more in real life.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Google Drive is awesome when it works right but very frustrating when something goes wrong. I tried to upload a photo to mine and for some reason, it just got stuck there with the spinning circle. I tried everything I could think of (including just deleting the file, restarting my phone over and over). Nothing worked. It wouldn't let me click the file and cancel the upload. Finally, I turned off the wifi and noticed the spinner stopped and it finally let me remove it.
> 
> Just like everything Google touches, they do so many things right and then they just screw it up with that one little thing that goes haywire every now and then and is totally counter-intuitive to fix.


That has been my experience for the most part with anything cloud related. I've learned many times that anything that involves cloud storage, it usually only works well if you don't have below average internet speeds. Which I guess accounts for only a minority of people nowadays.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

One more day left of this job.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> That has been my experience for the most part with anything cloud related. I've learned many times that anything that involves cloud storage, it usually only works well if you don't have below average internet speeds. Which I guess accounts for only a minority of people nowadays.


 Well, my home internet is very slow but usually if I have a large file to upload, I will use my mobile data, which is much faster. It usually works fine but sometimes it hits a snag and just won't do anything (and I have plenty of data and there aren't any limits on it). It's a beautiful thing when it works right and maddening when it doesn't.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Selling a used iPhone on Facebook & other local online classifieds sites is so annoying, people see the price & act like it’s barter…probably the time of year too though. Gotta change the ad to say the price is firm.

Selling or buying used music gear is so much easier. Musicians of intermediate(or higher) skill level know what they want, know the retail value of said item, & don’t buy below a certain quality of gear…as long the condition is as was listed when demo trialed you don’t really batter, you meet & exchange pay for product & that’s the end of it. Also, most people aren’t musicians, whereas everyone, owns smart phones so I’m trying to sell to the masses vs selling to a small subset of the populace


----------



## indignant misanthrope (Jun 15, 2021)

most people who say they understand, don't actually understand, its empty words, it's just being said to make you feel better. sure it feels nice to have someone say those words to you but it's completely empty and means nothing. people do not understand. I don't expect a random stranger to understand the inner workings of a person who has social anxiety. much less a pretty rare mental health disorder ontop of it. people try to say they had anxiety too, but it's clearly not the same as a chronic condition that cripples a persons life experiences. having a bit of anxiety before doing an exam or before you get married is something every human being has. having a lifelong anxiety condition where it's difficult to do basic things is different. it's not the same. people who say they understand don't.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

It's 35 degrees here. I put on my big jacket. Lol


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

indignant misanthrope said:


> most people who say they understand, don't actually understand, its empty words, it's just being said to make you feel better. sure it feels nice to have someone say those words to you but it's completely empty and means nothing. people do not understand. I don't expect a random stranger to understand the inner workings of a person who has social anxiety. much less a pretty rare mental health disorder ontop of it. people try to say they had anxiety too, but it's clearly not the same as a chronic condition that cripples a persons life experiences. having a bit of anxiety before doing an exam or before you get married is something every human being has. having a lifelong anxiety condition where it's difficult to do basic things is different. it's not the same. people who say they understand don't.


Sometimes I read in books or online where people say they have social anxiety, and then later they would mention they have a bunch of close friends and are married or in a long-term committed relationship. Not to diminish their suffering, but I just can't relate at all. My impression is that for a lot of these people, their social anxiety mainly shows up as physical symptoms (getting flustered, heart pounding, etc), and it gets better over time once they get to know the other person and become relaxed around them. But in my case, I had social anxiety for most of my life, and I feel like it almost gets _worse_ the longer I know someone - it's like I get imposter syndrome and sooner or later they're gonna find out I have no personality (because I actually don't).


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Starting to notice many newer homes having closets in the bathroom instead of the bedroom. I guess mildewed and poop/pee scented clothing is a new fad?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

So Argentinians are into soccer I guess.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604661600987889667


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

bad baby said:


> Sometimes I read in books or online where people say they have social anxiety, and then later they would mention they have a bunch of close friends and are married or in a long-term committed relationship. Not to diminish their suffering, but I just can't relate at all. My impression is that for a lot of these people, their social anxiety mainly shows up as physical symptoms (getting flustered, heart pounding, etc), and it gets better over time once they get to know the other person and become relaxed around them. But in my case, I had social anxiety for most of my life, and I feel like it almost gets _worse_ the longer I know someone - it's like I get imposter syndrome and sooner or later they're gonna find out I have no personality (because I actually don't).


Yah, this. I think it depends why your SA manifests itself. For me part of my problem is that I sometimes have difficulty communicating effectively and that never goes away, even if I get to know someone better. It's always a challenge and so can make communicating difficult and anxiety provoking. It all depends on what the underlying cause of your anxiety is. So many different reasons why someone can feel anxious in social situations.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

For weeks now, this random channel ignoringly keeps popping up as recommended on my youtube frontpage. 


https://www.youtube.com/@AhmedIsahKoko/videos


Everytime I remove it, it comes back. I cannot think of any videos I've watched that would hint their algorithm to think I would be interested in this channel.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

It looks like a lot of the cosmetic companies just put together packages of samples as a gift pack for Christmas then charge quite a bit for them. Cheeky devils.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I got a medium size double patty burger with a small fries at a local chain burger place today for lunch. It came out to be $27 total. The last time I went there for during the early pandemic and I got the exact same things and it around $17 which was still very overpriced. I will probably just make one at home myself the next time.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Blue Dino said:


> I got a medium size double patty burger with a small fries at a local chain burger place today for lunch. It came out to be $27 total. The last time I went there for during the early pandemic and I got the exact same things and it around $17 which was still very overpriced. I will probably just make one at home myself the next time.


$27 dollars for fast food? That's a fair bit. 

I very rarely have McDonald's or anything like that but I had Indian a while ago and what I normally get (butter chicken, rice, papadams and a mango lassi) came to about 20 bucks I think. Which I thought was a bit cheeky.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

harrison said:


> $27 dollars for fast food? That's a fair bit.
> 
> I very rarely have McDonald's or anything like that but I had Indian a while ago and what I normally get (butter chicken, rice, papadams and a mango lassi) came to about 20 bucks I think. Which I thought was a bit cheeky.


This is more of a burger joint, so higher quality than McDonalds and such. But I wonder if a restaurant burger would or high end burger place would actually be cheaper than this.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Blue Dino said:


> This is more of a burger joint, so higher quality than McDonalds and such. But I wonder if a restaurant burger would or high end burger place would actually be cheaper than this.


Yeah, that sounds like a lot. That's about 35 dollars in our money.

We have this chain of burger places called Grill'd - they have them as separate shops and also in some of the malls. (Great burgers - but for some reason they always have to get fancy with the chips and put herbs on them.) I can never usually eat all the burger. Think I paid about 25 or so for that with a drink a while ago actually.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

So I don't know why we keep going back to the same store and still being surprised that all the lines are backed up halfway to the back of the store. Even the self checkout lanes. It would be one thing if it only happened this time of year when they are really busy but they are always slow. If you have more than 3 people in front of you any time you go there you will absolutely wait in line at least 15 minutes. My dad and I just stood in line for 45 minutes there. I would have just walked out but my dad had bananas in the cart and you don't get between him and his bananas.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I just remembered that today is ten years since December 21, 2012, which was supposed to be the end of the world, and that the day has a lot of 1s and 2s in it.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Memories of Silence said:


> I just remembered that today is ten years since December 21, 2012, which was supposed to be the end of the world, and that the day has a lot of 1s and 2s in it.


That is so weird... I took this photo today because of the number sequence.









At my local drugstore. You have to be 21 or older to buy cigarettes. 12/21/01. Not as cool as 12/21/12 though even though it'll be 12/22/22 soon.
No idea what alien tape is but let's connect more dots by saying that the Mayans were also contacted by aliens.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

coeur_brise said:


> That is so weird... I took this photo today because of the number sequence.
> 
> 
> At my local drugstore. You have to be 21 or older to buy cigarettes. 12/21/01. Not as cool as 12/21/12 though even though it'll be 12/22/22 soon.
> No idea what alien tape is but let's connect more dots by saying that the Mayans were also contacted by aliens.


 Interesting. It used to be 18. When did that change? Not that I think smoking is a good thing. Just that I started smoking when I was like 15. I wasn't technically allowed to buy them either but I often did and hardly ever got IDed. But when I could, I'd have someone else buy them for me. I think back then the alcohol law was way more strictly followed.


----------



## indignant misanthrope (Jun 15, 2021)

bad baby said:


> Sometimes I read in books or online where people say they have social anxiety, and then later they would mention they have a bunch of close friends and are married or in a long-term committed relationship. Not to diminish their suffering, but I just can't relate at all. My impression is that for a lot of these people, their social anxiety mainly shows up as physical symptoms (getting flustered, heart pounding, etc), and it gets better over time once they get to know the other person and become relaxed around them. But in my case, I had social anxiety for most of my life, and I feel like it almost gets _worse_ the longer I know someone - it's like I get imposter syndrome and sooner or later they're gonna find out I have no personality (because I actually don't).


yea I know what you mean, I can't really relate much to people my age who have a partner and kids, it seems to be most of what they talk about is married, family life etc. whereas my life consists of me being a loner and doing nothing exciting or normal parent lifestyle related whatsoever. and I get what you mean about imposter syndrome, people will figure out how boring I am eventually and it will just lead to disappointment.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I haven't had any negative side effects from my meds yet. I'm very grateful.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Well the only one so far is that Salma Hayak still looks magnificent - dear oh dear.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

either/or said:


> Yah, this. I think it depends why your SA manifests itself. For me part of my problem is that I sometimes have difficulty communicating effectively and that never goes away, even if I get to know someone better. It's always a challenge and so can make communicating difficult and anxiety provoking. It all depends on what the underlying cause of your anxiety is. So many different reasons why someone can feel anxious in social situations.





indignant misanthrope said:


> yea I know what you mean, I can't really relate much to people my age who have a partner and kids, it seems to be most of what they talk about is married, family life etc. whereas my life consists of me being a loner and doing nothing exciting or normal parent lifestyle related whatsoever. and I get what you mean about imposter syndrome, people will figure out how boring I am eventually and it will just lead to disappointment.


Well, in my case I actually managed to overcome the low self-esteem problem. I don't think I'm boring, and my lack of personality just comes from the fact that in childhood I was forced to suppress my natural personality and put on a quiet and passive shell in order to not trigger abuse. Gradually in adulthood I was able to get rid of that shell, but it's like I've replaced it with a bunch of masks of what I think "acting normal" looks like in a given situation. I don't think I ever got to build a personality underneath it all.

I think people with "classic" social anxiety experience it in specific situations, like public speaking or eating in front of others or standing in line at the store or whatever. But I think they still have a coherent personality that they are able to slowly reveal outside of those specific situations. If they go to school or work or a club or some place where they are around the same group of people regularly they can still naturally make friends without _too_ much trouble. I've seen it happen over and over again with people who call themselves "shy" or "introverted". (Often their shyness even makes them endearing.) But to me that process seems kind of like a black box, like that whole "??? ... Profit!!!" meme.

In a way I feel like my problem is the opposite of classic social anxiety. I do quite well in structured situations - I can handle public speaking if I'm well-prepared. Of course I am still nervous, but it's like I know my stuff and I can focus on that. But in socialising and relationships it's like, just focus on "being yourself" - what on earth is "myself"??? *Has a mental breakdown* 🤯

I was a teacher briefly and sometimes when I'm socialising I feel myself slipping into "teacher mode" and inwardly cringe at myself. It's almost like I'm doing a lesson about hobbies and I'm all like, "I like to read. What do _you_ like to do?" and stuff. Ugh.

I wonder what it's like to feel like an actual person...

Anyway, this video explains the nuances really well. I have a lot more to say about avoidant personality but I've already written a wall of text 😂


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

There was a lad sitting in a chair next to the security guard in Aldi. I noticed him cos he made a sound that was like yeah, and with a massive smile on his face then got up and started dancing , he had headphones in and was getting really into it 🤣😂 I was nearly brought to tears it was so funny. I made my way out and as I'm unlocking my bike was watching people's faces as they came out and they were smiling in a bemused kind of way. 

Walking back home on the other side of the street a large electric remote control 4 x4 car was going along the pavement; this guy in his 40's then scooped it up. Reminded me of when I was a kid and I really, badly wanted a remote control car and my perants got me one with a lead 😮😮😮 heartbroken 🤣😂


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

alwaysrunning said:


> Reminded me of when I was a kid and I really, badly wanted a remote control car and my perants got me one with a lead 😮😮😮 heartbroken 🤣😂


Childhood Snap card, played. 😸 It was not cool. 😬


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

This was the one I wanted


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

It's raining sideways


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Looks like I am going to squander my “good standing” at work. My recent review with my boss was really good and she said nice things about me. But I cannot physically or mentally handle the training session they want me to do with our new employee. I should have never agreed to it in the first place and I am kicking myself for doing so.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

coeur_brise said:


> That is so weird... I took this photo today because of the number sequence.
> At my local drugstore. You have to be 21 or older to buy cigarettes. 12/21/01. Not as cool as 12/21/12 though even though it'll be 12/22/22 soon.
> No idea what alien tape is but let's connect more dots by saying that the Mayans were also contacted by aliens.


Whoa..imagine turning 21 on 12/21/22 (or even better 12/21/21). That'd be one hell of a party, for sure.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

This. 100%.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1606709990693142528


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

My area where I live has numerous designated places where you can leave your Xmas tree to be recycled. There was two Christmas trees left already and it's only Boxing Day 😮


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Folded Edge said:


> Childhood Snap card, played. 😸 It was not cool. 😬


Parents! I don't know what they were thinking ( this one's cheaper 🤣). I can't remember playing with it at all because of the lead.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I just realized that the first thing I ever remember my grandmother saying to me was "Did you let a toot?"

Real life just ain't like it is in the movies I tell ya.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Mcdonald's Chicken Nuggets are not nearly as tasty as they used to be back in the earlier 2000s, they are probably healthier though. I know they changed their formula a while ago, but I do miss the old taste. Around my area, the cheapest chicken nuggets tend to be from Burger King, which is quite a bargain compared to what you can purchase at the store. The tastiest chicken nuggets from fast food joints in my area though, at least in my opinion, are from Wendys, and funny enough they remind me of the old McNuggets from Mcdonalds which probably means they toss in all of the chicken parts blend it into the pink goo and it is probably incredibly unhealthy for you.

With that said, I tend to avoid fast food joints now, mostly because of how expensive they are. Unless there is a deal going on, I can typically find a comparable meal at a more traditional restaurant that can be split between two people for the same price. The quantity of food served at places that used to be more expensive can justify a slightly higher price, and the ease of purchasing items via the Internet makes the fast service of a lot of fast food joints nearly pointless as it will be ready by the time you get there regardless.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

zonebox said:


> Mcdonald's Chicken Nuggets are not nearly as tasty as they used to be back in the earlier 2000s, they are probably healthier though. I know they changed their formula a while ago, but I do miss the old taste. Around my area, the cheapest chicken nuggets tend to be from Burger King, which is quite a bargain compared to what you can purchase at the store. The tastiest chicken nuggets from fast food joints in my area though, at least in my opinion, are from Wendys, and funny enough they remind me of the old McNuggets from Mcdonalds which probably means they toss in all of the chicken parts blend it into the pink goo and it is probably incredibly unhealthy for you.
> 
> With that said, I tend to avoid fast food joints now, mostly because of how expensive they are. Unless there is a deal going on, I can typically find a comparable meal at a more traditional restaurant that can be split between two people for the same price. The quantity of food served at places that used to be more expensive can justify a slightly higher price, and the ease of purchasing items via the Internet makes the fast service of a lot of fast food joints nearly pointless as it will be ready by the time you get there regardless.


 Buy yourself a FryDaddy and some cheap frozen tater tots and nuggets and you'll probably never look back.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Being on vacation and driving in these places where traffic is bad makes me grateful I don't have to deal with that at home. Makes going anywhere stressful.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice to see some choosing to take the entire holidays off.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

ngl I do this every time I leave my apartment. There is one girl I've only run into twice in the three years she's lived here because I'm so adept at getting in and out without running into anyone.


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

Where is everybody? Not a lot activity here, I know it is new year and all but I expected other lonely people to be here


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Socialmisfits said:


> Where is everybody? Not a lot activity here, I know it is new year and all but I expected other lonely people to be here


They're all out spreading disease.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

More online stores need a wishlist. I keep seeing things I might want to buy one day, and there is no wishlist option so I can save them for later.



Socialmisfits said:


> Where is everybody? Not a lot activity here, I know it is new year and all but I expected other lonely people to be here


It was the busiest I had seen it for a while when I woke up. Usually there are about five or six threads that have been posted in while I was asleep, but it must have been over ten this time.


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

Memories of Silence said:


> More online stores need a wishlist. I keep seeing things I might want to buy one day, and there is no wishlist option so I can save them for later.
> 
> 
> It was the busiest I had seen it for a while when I woke up. Usually there are about five or six threads that have been posted in while I was asleep, but it must have been over ten this time.


When I made the post it was 1 hour after midnight, i couldn’t find any new years threads or anything so I figured nobody was here.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

I'll be 30 in 2 and a half months. 😱 lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Now I kinda understand why some people really like Target. Sometimes it's the little things I guess. When I go to most stores, their shopping carts are always in rough shape. Half of them won't roll without pulling to one side or making a screeching noise. Then there's the ones where the one wheel wobbles constantly.

Went to Target a couple of times in the past month or so. Their shopping carts? Perfectly smooth and straight. Of course there are things we usually buy at other stores Target doesn't have. My pet peeve is janky shopping carts I guess.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

It was a decent new years eve, by my standards.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Memories of Silence said:


> More online stores need a wishlist. I keep seeing things I might want to buy one day, and there is no wishlist option so I can save them for later.


 I have long had an issue with my Amazon lists where I put things on there and they just disappear. I go looking for them and put them on there again and they disappear again.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm still the biggest stress-head in the universe. On New Year's Eve I had to get a big order ready to send off and then my boy called wanting to have lunch somewhere. So the next day I get a migraine - Jesus what a mess.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

I might have to catch up on sleep tomorrow cause I couldn't take a nap at the laundromat. I had to drive further again to the other one cause the closer one wasted 8 of my quarters and the washing machine wouldn't work. This is the second time that has happened. Had to go to two gas stations to ask for quarters. One gas station would only allow me to have 8, which wasn't enough for the laundromat further away. I needed like 2 more quarters. So, I went to another gas station and asked for more. I need to have a bunch of quarters at once from now on. It would be easier. Lol Ah well. 

I'm just not a fan of driving about 15 minutes away to the other laundromat but it'll have to do. Then, I went back to the closer laundromat to put my clothes in the dryer cause the dryer at the other one has to have so many quarters...14 of them. At least I only have to do this twice a week.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Child: What happens if I misbehave?

Western Parent: Santa will not give you a present this upcoming xmas. You can kiss the latest minecraft and fornite expansion packs that you wanted, goodbye.

Navajo Parent: Spider Woman will come for you, capture you with her web and eat you bit by bit. While she will decorate the floor of her lair The Spider Rock to make it bright and shiny with your dried up bones that turns white from prolonged sun exposure. Your remains will eternally be her home decor.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Lucky I started using that pill box because I could have sworn I'd taken my pills this morning but when I went out to get another coffee they were still sitting in there. And it's already lunch-time.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

harrison said:


> Lucky I started using that pill box because I could have sworn I'd taken my pills this morning but when I went out to get another coffee they were still sitting in there. And it's already lunch-time.


The system works 😊


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Folded Edge said:


> The system works 😊


Yes it does mate - my wife was quite happy when I told her. 

I'm getting quite old - it's a pain.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

The Mexican girl I work with at work is really nice. I got lost inside work today for awhile, though. Didn't want to just walk around over and over for the last two hours of work. I almost had a mental breakdown. Good grief. 💀

There was a Mexican guy talking to me today for the first time and he's kinda nice. Although, I never say anything to him and he never talked to me until today. He likes to randomly speak in Spanish to certain people sometimes. 😆...The rest of the people I don't really talk to at least not yet.

So far, this job seems like a mixture of my old job and my other job I had for a week as far as the culture goes. There can be good people and kind of meh people. But the work I do for the pay isn't bad at least to me. Anything to get me away from my old job. It seems like maybe I've sort of made acquaintances with the Mexican girl, though. So, thats nice.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

It drives me nuts that Gen-Z'ers keep using social media lingo, slangs and acronyms on work inquiries. I nearly screw up in work because I misunderstood some of them. Whenever I asked them for more clarification in what they meant, they get annoyed and just clarifies it with more lingos and acronyms.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

It annoys the crap out of me how much people lie on youtube. Like those videos you see where people claim they're watching a movie for the first time. You watch the video and you can tell they have seen it before (probably a lot of times) by how fast they know things that wouldn't be easy to catch on a first viewing. 

Same thing with those people who claim they're hearing an album or song for the first time. Not only is it not their first listen but they probably don't even like it. You can tell they don't even care. Just cheap and dirty videos for likes and views. I guess if they're able to get money that way, what do I care? It's annoying because it clutters up the feed with stuff I don't wanna see.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

I like how my cat watched me sweep the floor. Or rather, she was looking at the broom moving. Lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

PurplePeopleEater said:


> I like how my cat watched me sweep the floor. Or rather, she was looking at the broom moving. Lol


 It always cracks me up to see and think about this. Sometimes I watch youtube videos of people who have pets just to see the pets reacting to what their humans are doing. Especially when it's a new thing the pet hasn't seen before.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

My dad is completely obsessed with the laundry. Which is weird because he washes the hell out of his clothes until he wears them out in a short time and then they look terrible when he goes somewhere. Why would anyone deliberately wear their clothes out? I could maybe attribute it to Covid but he was doing this for years before Covid.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

You realise your best days are most likely behind you when the attractive young lady cutting your hair asks if you'd like her to trim your eyebrows too.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

harrison said:


> You realise your best days are most likely behind you when the attractive young lady cutting your hair asks if you'd like her to trim your eyebrows too.


 Wait until she asks you if you'd like her to trim your ear and nose hair.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Wait until she asks you if you'd like her to trim your ear and nose hair.


Fortunately I already do that myself in the privacy of my own home.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

My anxiety and depression stayed away today. Was a very pleasant surprise.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Very often lately when I go out I get manic when I'm trying to talk to anyone. I don't know why but my meds are most likely a bit low. It's a horrible feeling - you have to struggle not to say anything weird, and today was worse than usual. I felt almost like I was really starting to lose it. Went and had some lunch and called my wife so I managed to calm down.

I really don't want to go on more heavy meds - I hate them.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

harrison said:


> Fortunately I already do that myself in the privacy of my own home.


So do I but I can barely keep up with it. Seems like I just trimmed my nose hair not long ago and my nostrils are already trying to grow their own mustache.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

I get uncomfortable when people offer me food only because I don't trust people. Some lady offered me free food for lunch but then she acted like she lost something so I just left. Lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

I'm glad I got paid today.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I kind of want to take a DNA test, like ancestry .com or 23 and me, even though both my parents and their parents and I'm sure their parents are from the same country and continent for ages.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Haven't flushed the toilets since Wednesday.💩


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Blue Dino said:


> Haven't flushed the toilets since Wednesday.


I live alone so I often just leave it if it’s number one for a while as saves on the water usage overall, I just keep the lid down so the smell isn’t wafting into the air


----------

